# As a woman, do you like natural fibers or synthetic ones for your clothes?



## rainyday

Psst, that title was a decoy. This is really a picture thread masquerading under the most boring thread title I could think of. I did that for a reason. See below. Here's the real title:

*Post pictures YOU like*

This thread is in response to the confidence thread and the discussions about how women often find it difficult to openly acknowledge positives about themselves and accept compliments without deflecting them. So often we're socialized to be modest and not toot our own horns. This thread is for tooting (heh).

Here's your assignment:

1) Post a picture that makes YOU feel good about yourself.

2) Tell us why it makes you feel positive.

3) If someone says something pleasant about it, say thank you. :bow:

The reason I "hid" this thread under a boring title is because so many of the picture threads naturally tend toward posting images that men will respond to. This thread is for pics that YOU respond to. Hopefully the lack of the word "pics" in the thread will keep this thread somewhat off the fapping, drooling path and more just for us. If you're a guy who stumbled upon this, lucky you. 

(I still can't get into my picture files following a computer crash. Long story, but they're there. I just can't access them yet. I'll post something of my own when I finally get in there again.)


----------



## steely

But I really like natural fibers, they just feel better. I will admit cotton doesn't drape well and linen wrinkles if you move but I do enjoy the touch, the feel of cotton, the fabric of my life.

I like this picture of myself, I look happy and it really captures the person I am on my best days.


----------



## Sugar

Oh Rainy! You are seriously the sweetest person ever! :wubu: Thanks for such a great idea.



I love this pic because it was just an everyday pic. Nothing fancy but seeing the calm on my face makes me feel calm and that's a great feeling these days.


----------



## Sugar

steely said:


> But I really like natural fibers, they just feel better. I will admit cotton doesn't drape well and linen wrinkles if you move but I do enjoy the touch, the feel of cotton, the fabric of my life.
> 
> I like this picture of myself, I look happy and it really captures the person I am on my best days.



I agree you look happy and that makes me smile too. Thanks!


----------



## steely

Lucky said:


> Oh Rainy! You are seriously the sweetest person ever! :wubu: Thanks for such a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic because it was just an everyday pic. Nothing fancy but seeing the calm on my face makes me feel calm and that's a great feeling these days.



Thank you, you are beautiful, real beauty.:happy:


----------



## Sugar

steely said:


> Thank you, you are beautiful, real beauty.:happy:



Thank you! :blush:


----------



## rainyday

Thank you for posting, ladies! Wasn't sure how this would go. I was posting after a melatonin and six-pack of iced tea and fully ready to use that for an excuse if things went badly.


----------



## steely

rainyday said:


> Thank you for posting, ladies! Wasn't sure how this would go. I was posting after a melatonin and six-pack of iced tea and fully ready to use that for an excuse if things went badly.



It's a great idea for a thread. I wish more people would post. It's nice to feel positive about yourself and others. Good job! :happy:


----------



## rainyday

Thanks, beautiful Steely. They may lack interest in the fiber content of clothes lol. Maybe we'll have to spread the word so they find it.


----------



## steely

Thanks, off to spread the word....


----------



## littlefairywren

Excellent idea! Although I was all prepared to discuss how certain fabrics make me too hot....lol

I know this is my profile pic, but I never seem to look right in photos. Either my eyes look to small when I smile or I look lopsided. I actually don't mind myself in this one so much. Sorry about the blurry look, still not used to using my camera 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## Sugar

kmdkml said:


> Excellent idea! Although I was all prepared to discuss how certain fabrics make me too hot....lol
> 
> I know this is my profile pic, but I never seem to look right in photos. Either my eyes look to small when I smile or I look lopsided. I actually don't mind myself in this one so much. Sorry about the blurry look, still not used to using my camera



I think you look great, I love the hint of a smile...like you're up to something good!


----------



## littlefairywren

Thanks Lucky! I think your a cutie and I love your specs!


----------



## LillyBBBW

This is one of my favorite photos. I didn't even bother to remove my glasses for this photo. I had a little bit of make up on but otherwise it's just plain ol' me at my messy desk.​


----------



## steely

kmdkml- You look great!

LillyBBBW- Lovely as usual. :happy:

I like this thread. Such lovely ladies we all are.


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> kmdkml- You look great!
> 
> LillyBBBW- Lovely as usual. :happy:
> 
> I like this thread. Such lovely ladies we all are.



Thanks steely, ditto!


----------



## rainyday

I ran out of rep when I got to you Lilly. I'll be back when I'm restocked. I love how all these pictures look so natural and relaxed. (I think I may have missent one of the reps too, so if one of you got one that didn't make sense, that's why lol.)


----------



## LillyBBBW

steely said:


> But I really like natural fibers, they just feel better. I will admit cotton doesn't drape well and linen wrinkles if you move but I do enjoy the touch, the feel of cotton, the fabric of my life.
> 
> I like this picture of myself, I look happy and it really captures the person I am on my best days.





Lucky said:


> Oh Rainy! You are seriously the sweetest person ever! :wubu: Thanks for such a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic because it was just an everyday pic. Nothing fancy but seeing the calm on my face makes me feel calm and that's a great feeling these days.





kmdkml said:


> Excellent idea! Although I was all prepared to discuss how certain fabrics make me too hot....lol
> 
> I know this is my profile pic, but I never seem to look right in photos. Either my eyes look to small when I smile or I look lopsided. I actually don't mind myself in this one so much. Sorry about the blurry look, still not used to using my camera



You all look so lovely. Seeing your faces makes me smile. Thank you so much for sharing and thanks so much for the compliments.


----------



## littlefairywren

rainyday said:


> I ran out of rep when I got to you Lilly. I'll be back when I'm restocked. I love how all these pictures look so natural and relaxed. (I think I may have missent one of the reps too, so if one of you got one that didn't make sense, that's why lol.)



Haha, I guess that would be me! It was nice rep but sure did not make sense

This is for LillyBBBW, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Sugar

LillyBBBW said:


> This is one of my favorite photos. I didn't even bother to remove my glasses for this photo. I had a little bit of make up on but otherwise it's just plain ol' me at my messy desk.​



I love your smile...it makes me smile!


----------



## olwen

I love that all the pictures in this thread so far make everyone smile. 

Here's my alltime favorite picture of myself. I like it cause I look really effortlessly feminine, and I don't have too many pics like that.

View attachment 68261


----------



## Punkin1024

Rainy, you are brilliant! I love natural fabrics with a little stretch thrown in! lol!

All you ladies' pictures are beautiful. I love those smiling, happy faces.

Here's mine! Nothing new, one is my current avatar and the other is a past avatar, but they are among my favorites because I'm not squinting! LOL! 

View attachment Me in front of china hutch 2, June 23, 2009.jpg


View attachment Me and my cowboy hat, June 2008.jpg


----------



## Shosh

I feel very happy and pretty in the first pic. I have gained weight, but I actually think I look healthier and happier.
In the second pic I was also feeling happy and my face shows it I think.

View attachment Resized.jpg


View attachment Cute.jpg


----------



## bexy

Hee hee Rainy you are so clever and naughty!!

I have two.


----------



## Tau

What a lovely, lovely thread  ladies you are all, all gorgeous *beams*

I'm a total picture whore and so have attached 3 pics that make me feel happy cos they are just so me. Its like they captured how I feel instead of just what i look like. The one with me sitting down - LOL! - I was high as f*ck. That is still one of the best, mellow days I've ever had. 

View attachment n702404461_815540_11.jpg


View attachment n702404461_896151_8711.jpg


View attachment 2815_84775919461_702404461_2379544_5344372_n.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

This is one of my favorite pictures of me not because I look particularly great in it but because of how I _felt_ in it. This was taken in front of the wax museum in NY a few years ago when my son and I went to spend the day together in NY. I was just so happy to be in NY again after so long (even though I live right across the river) and I think it shows. We had such a good time that day. This is me, plain and silly and excited over the little things in life like taking a picture in front of a wax Samuel L. Jackson covered in snakes while I hold up my own snake that I brought for just such an occasion. :happy:


----------



## kayrae

I am not fond of the way I look in this photo, but I met this woman while I was having drinks with a friend (Tania). We only talked for 3 minutes, but I think this lady is so awesome. I don't even remember what we talked about. I can just remember how good I felt being around her.

Btw, before I even clicked on this link I thought it should belong in the fashion forum. harhar... very clever, Rainy. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Kayrae, I love this picture. I hope this lady is well. I just experienced so many emotions looking at this.


----------



## steely

I love to come to this thread. You are all so beautiful with your happy smiling faces, it lifts my spirits just looking at all of you. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

This is now officially the first thread I come to when I log on, I love it here!


----------



## Sugar

OH MY GOSH! Y'all look so great! I am in love with all of your beautiful smiles. :wubu:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

All of you ladies look great..Love the smiles..Such beautiful women!!!:smitten:

Sorry Rainy but I wont post a picture of me..I don't really like having my picture taken..I am so bad about it I turn my back to the camera if I know someone is doing it..

Anyways ladies carry on,y'all are such hot chicks!!!


----------



## Shosh

BubbleButtBabe said:


> All of you ladies look great..Love the smiles..Such beautiful women!!!:smitten:
> 
> Sorry Rainy but I wont post a picture of me..I don't really like having my picture taken..I am so bad about it I turn my back to the camera if I know someone is doing it..
> 
> Anyways ladies carry on,y'all are such hot chicks!!!



Well I for one would like to see your picture. I am sure it would be very nice.
I understand not liking to have a pic taken, but can I tell you that it is kind of liberating. It is like "Here I am, this is me, and I am beautiful and somebody"


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Sorry I don't see it as liberating..Part of the reason I don't like to has to do with childhood hurts that never really healed..I hated school pictures..I knew as soon as someone else saw them the comments would start..Believe me they were never nice..So now I just stay away from the camera as much as I can..I do have one on Facebook because of a few old friends I haven't seen in 25 years or more wanted to see how I had aged(lol) but that is the only one I will post...I am not beautiful,I am ordinary but that is ok,I love myself and that is what matters the most..


----------



## Shosh

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Sorry I don't see it as liberating..Part of the reason I don't like to has to do with childhood hurts that never really healed..I hated school pictures..I knew as soon as someone else saw them the comments would start..Believe me they were never nice..So now I just stay away from the camera as much as I can..I do have one on Facebook because of a few old friends I haven't seen in 25 years or more wanted to see how I had aged(lol) but that is the only one I will post...I am not beautiful,I am ordinary but that is ok,I love myself and that is what matters the most..



I do understand. I however can see beauty in the ordinary. 
Just know that your friends here would love to see your face, and will stand by you all the way.
It is of course your own decision.
I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Am I right ladies?


----------



## littlefairywren

Susannah said:


> I do understand. I however can see beauty in the ordinary.
> Just know that your friends here would love to see your face, and will stand by you all the way.
> It is of course your own decision.
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Am I right ladies?



I concur! This feels like a safe thread, if you know what I mean and that is why I was happy to go for it myself. I really don't like having my pic taken either, but only because I get a bit of a shock when I see how big I am

Yes, please post a pic...


----------



## StarWitness

*squee!*



AW YOU GUYS-- er, I mean-- GIRLS ARE SO PRETTY! :wubu:


----------



## mediaboy

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of me not because I look particularly great in it but because of how I _felt_ in it. This was taken in front of the wax museum in NY a few years ago when my son and I went to spend the day together in NY. I was just so happy to be in NY again after so long (even though I live right across the river) and I think it shows. We had such a good time that day. This is me, plain and silly and excited over the little things in life like taking a picture in front of a wax Samuel L. Jackson covered in snakes while I hold up my own snake that I brought for just such an occasion. :happy:



omg its sam jackson



kayrae said:


> I am not fond of the way I look in this photo, but I met this woman while I was having drinks with a friend (Tania). We only talked for 3 minutes, but I think this lady is so awesome. I don't even remember what we talked about. I can just remember how good I felt being around her.
> 
> Btw, before I even clicked on this link I thought it should belong in the fashion forum. harhar... very clever, Rainy. :happy:



omg its mother Teresa


----------



## Tracii

This pic is the everyday me.
Love all the pics posted everyone looks great.



[/IMG]


----------



## Tania

kayrae said:


> We only talked for 3 minutes, but I think this lady is so awesome. I don't even remember what we talked about. I can just remember how good I felt being around her.



She asked us if we were twins (we were wearing the same dress, ha!) and you put her on for awhile. LOL. I remember her being very sweet. 

I love all of these photos and I think this is a bully beautiful idea for a thread.

Here's a pic of me from a little while back. I was working on a client site and watching the International Space Station camera views as it orbited the earth. I don't know if it's my favorite photo, but it does seem to capture the essence of my animus pretty well, I think. 

View attachment Photo 2.jpg


----------



## steely

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Sorry I don't see it as liberating..Part of the reason I don't like to has to do with childhood hurts that never really healed..I hated school pictures..I knew as soon as someone else saw them the comments would start..Believe me they were never nice..So now I just stay away from the camera as much as I can..I do have one on Facebook because of a few old friends I haven't seen in 25 years or more wanted to see how I had aged(lol) but that is the only one I will post...I am not beautiful,I am ordinary but that is ok,I love myself and that is what matters the most..



There's no judgement here, it took me years to have a picture taken and then it was only my face. I'm still camera shy in family functions. There are no full length pictures of me. Those wounds cut deep and it's hard to overcome them. If you are ever ready, we will be here to support you with kindness. Everyone is beautiful in their way, even me. :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

I agree with everyone else, this thread is the BOMB! Love all the sweet smiles, especially since they make me smile too. 

Here's a picture of me and my brother from May 2008. It has become one of my favs! 

View attachment Me and Ron, Sheri's house May 2008.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

All the ladies look so purdy!

I'll play along too 






We just got home from a night of theater and dining out; I was tired and genuinely happy.


----------



## katherine22

ashmamma84 said:


> All the ladies look so purdy!
> 
> I'll play along too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home from a night of theater and dining out; I was tired and genuinely happy.




This is a beautiful photograph of a gorgeous woman.


----------



## katherine22

I have a young spirit, very curious about life, and this picture conveys that. 

View attachment 2008-08-26-56084.jpg


----------



## steely

ashmamma84 said:


> All the ladies look so purdy!
> 
> I'll play along too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home from a night of theater and dining out; I was tired and genuinely happy.



You are just gorgeous!


----------



## steely

katherine22 said:


> I have a young spirit, very curious about life, and this picture conveys that.



You are so pretty, I don't know why you don't have to beat men off with a stick!


----------



## olwen

Ooooh, I love all these photos. This is starting to be my favorite thread too. :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

You ladies are gorgeous...Such pretty smiles and eyes...:smitten:


----------



## Tina

I'm really loving the beautiful photos in this thread. You are all beautiful, in so many ways. Rainy, when I can rep you for this thread I'm going to. Ingenious thread title, too, you little minx, you!

I have two photos. The first photo is one that was taken when my husband was visiting me a few years ago, while we were dating. It's by Pismo Beach, on the end of a pier on California's Central Coast (Vickums knows which one), and in a way it's a me I aspire to on a more regular basis: happy, serene, content, better mobility.

The lower one is my penultimate 'fake me' photo (the one on the left). It just turned out perfectly, for whatever reason. It was for my Dimensions print mag shoot. I put it in Hot or Not and got a 9.4, which meant something to me at the time, but not much now. What cracked me up then, and still does, is that these guys and/or gals who voted for me, likely had no idea I was 400 lbs. I had wished I'd had a way to tell them all after the vote. It's me (ten years ago), no photoshopping or editing, but it's me at my best. Who's at their best all of the time anyway? Certainly not me.


----------



## katherine22

steely said:


> You are so pretty, I don't know why you don't have to beat men off with a stick!



thanks for you nice compliment to me. Steely.


----------



## katherine22

Thanks everyone for posting. It is so nice to see pictures of us that are natural and not necessarily appealing to the sexual urges of men as in other forums.
Everyone looks wonderful, and I have enjoyed looking at the photography. Get up every morning and tell yourself you are beautiful "fake it until you make it."


----------



## fatgirlflyin

This is probably my favorite picture of me ever. It seems almost artsy to me. 

View attachment sleep.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I love all the photos in this thread. I especially love them because they're not 'glamour' shots or something like that but everyday photos that make us feel good or kind of tell a little story about who we are. One of the best thread ideas ever. :happy:


----------



## steely

katherine22 said:


> thanks for you nice compliment to me. Steely.



You don't have to "fake it til you make it." You're welcome.


----------



## thatgirl08

This is the best thread ever. 

Two pictures. First is of me in my best friend's backseat of her car, using her blanket. It was from the end of this school year. Her, me and our other best friend had left school early (as we often did) and had gone to a park near the school to smoke cigarettes and talk. I just remember feeling so incredibly happy to just be with them, just sitting around and talking. I love them dearly and hope we remain friends throughout college.

I also just love this picture because even though I just threw my hair up in a ponytail and I'm wearing no makeup and I can start to see bags under my eyes (gotta love waking up at 6am) I just think I look naturally pretty.






The second is about a year old. I had just woken up and decided to snap a picture. I'm naked, not wearing any makeup and I hadn't even brushed my teeth yet but something about the picture makes me feel beautiful anyway.


----------



## littlefairywren

thatgirl08 said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> Two pictures. First is of me in my best friend's backseat of her car, using her blanket. It was from the end of this school year. Her, me and our other best friend had left school early (as we often did) and had gone to a park near the school to smoke cigarettes and talk. I just remember feeling so incredibly happy to just be with them, just sitting around and talking. I love them dearly and hope we remain friends throughout college.
> 
> I also just love this picture because even though I just threw my hair up in a ponytail and I'm wearing no makeup and I can start to see bags under my eyes (gotta love waking up at 6am) I just think I look naturally pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is about a year old. I had just woken up and decided to snap a picture. I'm naked, not wearing any makeup and I hadn't even brushed my teeth yet but something about the picture makes me feel beautiful anyway.



Lovely pics, you're so pretty!


----------



## Shosh

I am really enjoying seeing all of the lovely photos of all the ladies. Rainy this was a top idea for a thread.


----------



## Shosh

katherine22 said:


> Thanks everyone for posting. It is so nice to see pictures of us that are natural and not necessarily appealing to the sexual urges of men as in other forums.
> Everyone looks wonderful, and I have enjoyed looking at the photography. Get up every morning and tell yourself you are beautiful "fake it until you make it."



Who is faking? You are a pretty lady.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Lilly you should *not* take those glasses off for pics...they are fabulous. The tortoiseshell pattern really works with your skin tone and the shape is perfect with your face and shorter hair.

Thatgirl that "just woke up" picture is really classy looking. I can see why it would be a favorite.


----------



## Donna

Everyone is so beautiful! Here is my contribution:






I can remember exactly how I felt when this picture was taken and it was wonderful!


----------



## steely

Donna said:


> Everyone is so beautiful! Here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember exactly how I felt when this picture was taken and it was wonderful!



You are so lovely! Beautiful picture!


----------



## katherine22

steely said:


> You are so lovely! Beautiful picture!




Beautiful woman and picture.


----------



## rainyday

Thank you all so much for sharing your pics! I came back from being away from the internet for a few days and reading through this thread made me so warm and fuzzy happy and a little teary. I love that it's just kind of "ours." 

Please, please keep this thread growing. :wubu: you all.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Donna said:


> Everyone is so beautiful! Here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember exactly *how I felt* when this picture was taken and* it was wonderful!*



And it shows! I love that picture of you Donna!


----------



## Red

sneaky, sneaky. 



View attachment 68494




I like this photo as I'm smiling a genuine smile. It was taken at home, make-up free and feeling peaceful.


----------



## rainyday

Had my laptop outside and took these this weekend with the little webcam. I like them because I was having a great day and they feel like "just me." Lots of chin, messy hair, mosquito bite on my boob lol.


----------



## katorade

Nobody believes me when I say this is my favorite picture of myself, but it really is.:






I also felt really put-together in this picture, like I'd actually achieved "adult". Something about that I find incredibly sexy and satisfying.:


----------



## steely

All I can say is, Wow! Pretty ladies, so pretty!:happy: Still my favorite thread.


----------



## Shosh

katorade said:


> Nobody believes me when I say this is my favorite picture of myself, but it really is.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also felt really put-together in this picture, like I'd actually achieved "adult". Something about that I find incredibly sexy and satisfying.:



You are very pretty.


----------



## littlefairywren

katorade said:


> Nobody believes me when I say this is my favorite picture of myself, but it really is.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also felt really put-together in this picture, like I'd actually achieved "adult". Something about that I find incredibly sexy and satisfying.:



ooh, I want your hair!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

My My My we do have a gorgeous group of women here...All of y'all are so stunning!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

BubbleButtBabe said:


> My My My we do have a gorgeous group of women here...All of y'all are so stunning!! :smitten:



Thanks Bubble. I am sure you are stunning too.


----------



## Punkin1024

Still loving all the beautiful faces, smiles and happiness!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment l_fbb58cf6edd3d4612719c6ef714b4e16.jpg

Yes that is me on the far left with my Priscilla Presley hairdo. My sister Rebecca is next to me, and my brother Simon is on the right.


----------



## Tania

I like your hair!!


----------



## Donna

We have some truly intimidatingly beautiful women here. 

And to those who have commented on my picture both publicly and privately, thank you!


----------



## thatgirl08

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68509
> 
> Yes that is me on the far left with my Priscilla Presley hairdo. My sister Rebecca is next to me, and my brother Simon is on the right.



Apparently good looks run in the family!


----------



## ashmamma84

We are all truly, truly beautiful and vivacious fat women! I really hope we all know/recognize that!

We gotz it goin' on, ladies! :kiss2:


----------



## Weeze

That's such a pretty photo of you, Traci 




Tracii said:


> This pic is the everyday me.
> Love all the pics posted everyone looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## rainyday

I love how relaxed everyone looks. It's interesting to see the pictures we choose.

And Katorade, every time I open this thread that dremel (drill?) up your nose makes me laugh.


----------



## LillyBBBW

This thread is GLORIOUS! Such beautiful ladies here. :wubu: Thank you all so much for sharing.


----------



## steely

rainyday said:


> I love how relaxed everyone looks. It's interesting to see the pictures we choose.
> 
> And Katorade, every time I open this thread that dremel (drill?) up your nose makes me laugh.



I agree and I'm a little too fascinated by it!


----------



## Theresa48

Well, here goes for me! Never posted my picture on a forum before now. However, I have loved looking at the pics everyone has posted here. You are all quite wonderful and pretty! 

View attachment WebCam_20071125_2115.jpg


----------



## Fascinita

kayrae said:


>



I love both your faces here.


----------



## rainyday

I wonder if people will eventually start wondering why fiber content seems to be a multi-page topic. 

I'm still trying to rep through the thread but haven't made it off the first page yet because I keep running out. This could take me a while.


----------



## Sugar

Theresa48 said:


> Well, here goes for me! Never posted my picture on a forum before now. However, I have loved looking at the pics everyone has posted here. You are all quite wonderful and pretty!



Thank you for sharing with us! I love your smile...it's very fun.


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyone is still looking so beautiful! Love this thread!

Oh, and for you ladies that commented on my brother (you know who you are), he is a cutie. Thanks for the compliments - I'll be sure to let him know next time I talk to him. He's not big on techy stuff, he's more of a handy man type guy. Loves dirt bikes, being a pest, and chocolate oatmeal cookies. He's almost 4 years younger than me. He's married, a granddaddy (1 grandson) and a Dad. He lives in East Texas - a 5 hour drive for me, so I haven't seen him in over a year. Sigh! Here's one of my favorite childhood pictures of us.

I wasn't much in the mood to smile that day, but little brother was, he usually was in a good mood.


View attachment Ella and Ronnie, Tulia at the farm, 1961.jpg


----------



## steely

Theresa48 said:


> Well, here goes for me! Never posted my picture on a forum before now. However, I have loved looking at the pics everyone has posted here. You are all quite wonderful and pretty!



You are a lovely woman and such a sweet smile.


----------



## steely

Punkin1024 said:


> Everyone is still looking so beautiful! Love this thread!
> 
> Oh, and for you ladies that commented on my brother (you know who you are), he is a cutie. Thanks for the compliments - I'll be sure to let him know next time I talk to him. He's not big on techy stuff, he's more of a handy man type guy. Loves dirt bikes, being a pest, and chocolate oatmeal cookies. He's almost 4 years younger than me. He's married, a granddaddy (1 grandson) and a Dad. He lives in East Texas - a 5 hour drive for me, so I haven't seen him in over a year. Sigh! Here's one of my favorite childhood pictures of us.
> 
> I wasn't much in the mood to smile that day, but little brother was, he usually was in a good mood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68599



Oh, you were the most beautiful little girl. You look like a little doll, so pretty.

Your brother was such a little cutie ham!


----------



## steely

Come on women, I know there are more beautiful women here! Don't make me post another of myself.


----------



## rainyday

Seconded.

And Punkin, what a pretty kiddo you were. Love the bouffy hair.


----------



## Punkin1024

Thanks Steely and Rainy! I loved my hair in that picture too! Wish it was still as poofy and thick!


----------



## Aust99

This was taken last year when I was travelling with a really great friend. It was taken on the island of Santorini... we had just had dinner out and were feeling great. I love looking at this photo as it makes me feel really great and reminds me of such a fun adventure...

View attachment 68633




Great photos ladies... keep them coming...


----------



## steely

Nice, happy, fun smiles! What a great time you must have had.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

All of you ladies are so gorgeous..Such great smiles and such beautiful eyes..Gorgeous I tell you,simply gorgeous!!

Punkin,I love that picture of you and your little brother..You were such a cute little girl..


----------



## katorade

Ah, the "fresh from the hairdresser" feeling of loveliness is always so empowering.







Also, I used to be so edgy. What happened?  I'm going to love showing old pictures to my kids and saying "your mom was legitimately cool, at least for a little while!" Lol.


----------



## steely

WOW! Great job at the hairdressers, you look fantastic!


----------



## ashmamma84

katorade said:


> Ah, the "fresh from the hairdresser" feeling of loveliness is always so empowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I used to be so edgy. What happened?  I'm going to love showing old pictures to my kids and saying "your mom was legitimately cool, at least for a little while!" Lol.



You are beautiful, girl! Wow!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

katorade said:


> Ah, the "fresh from the hairdresser" feeling of loveliness is always so empowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I used to be so edgy. What happened?  I'm going to love showing old pictures to my kids and saying "your mom was legitimately cool, at least for a little while!" Lol.




You have the prettiest eyes..I like you hair too..


----------



## Tracii

Katorade you are IMO the epitome (sp?)of a perfect woman.You have edge, style and classic beauty.
krismiss thanks so much you're a sweetheart.Hows the car doing?


----------



## katorade

Tracii said:


> Katorade you are IMO the epitome (sp?)of a perfect woman.You have edge, style and classic beauty.
> krismiss thanks so much you're a sweetheart.Hows the car doing?



Whoa. Thank you very much. Thanks to everyone else, too.

Sadly that hair appointment was like 2 years ago, lol.:happy:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Rainy, you are a scamp and a half. I freakin love this thread and that I got totally tricked. HAH!  You are brill.

Ain't enough rep in the world to tell everyone how beautiful the happy faces are.

Here's my contribution: 1) A triptych of goofy gap-tooth faces that make me happy cause that's me 2) a 10-year-old pic taken in my major blond phase on the way to a BBW dance with some good friends...one of those happy convergence moments and 3) a nerdy but happy instance early this spring after a lunch with some friends, when I was feeling whole, happy, calm, grateful and pretty. A very good moment for a lot of reasons and it felt like how I felt showed.


----------



## Tracii

Katorade you are very welcome.
Liz I think parting your teeth in the middle looks very nice.Cute pics too.
A great sense of humor is a good thing.


----------



## steely

liz (di-va) said:


> Rainy, you are a scamp and a half. I freakin love this thread and that I got totally tricked. HAH!  You are brill.
> 
> Ain't enough rep in the world to tell everyone how beautiful the happy faces are.
> 
> Here's my contribution: 1) A triptych of goofy gap-tooth faces that make me happy cause that's me 2) a 10-year-old pic taken in my major blond phase on the way to a BBW dance with some good friends...one of those happy convergence moments and 3) a nerdy but happy instance early this spring after a lunch with some friends, when I was feeling whole, happy, calm, grateful and pretty. A very good moment for a lot of reasons and it felt like how I felt showed.



I love this, I have that same little space between my front teeth. It looks great on you, so maybe it does on me, too.


----------



## rainyday

Liz, it totally does show in that third one. I started to PM you the other night in chat and tell you this thread needed some of your iphoto happiness pics and I must have gotten sidetracked because I never did. Glad you found the thread anyway!

Katorade, I thought you were still cool. I feel so tricked now that you've said you're not.  Beautiful photos as always, and I don't believe the not cool thing for a minute.


----------



## Sugar

liz (di-va) said:


> Rainy, you are a scamp and a half. I freakin love this thread and that I got totally tricked. HAH!  You are brill.
> 
> Ain't enough rep in the world to tell everyone how beautiful the happy faces are.
> 
> Here's my contribution: 1) A triptych of goofy gap-tooth faces that make me happy cause that's me 2) a 10-year-old pic taken in my major blond phase on the way to a BBW dance with some good friends...one of those happy convergence moments and 3) a nerdy but happy instance early this spring after a lunch with some friends, when I was feeling whole, happy, calm, grateful and pretty. A very good moment for a lot of reasons and it felt like how I felt showed.


 
Your fun pics always make me smile!


----------



## littlefairywren

liz (di-va) said:


> Rainy, you are a scamp and a half. I freakin love this thread and that I got totally tricked. HAH!  You are brill.
> 
> Ain't enough rep in the world to tell everyone how beautiful the happy faces are.
> 
> Here's my contribution: 1) A triptych of goofy gap-tooth faces that make me happy cause that's me 2) a 10-year-old pic taken in my major blond phase on the way to a BBW dance with some good friends...one of those happy convergence moments and 3) a nerdy but happy instance early this spring after a lunch with some friends, when I was feeling whole, happy, calm, grateful and pretty. A very good moment for a lot of reasons and it felt like how I felt showed.



I love your gap, I have one too but always smile with my mouth closed because I am so concious of it


----------



## liz (di-va)

Lilly, Rainy, Steely, Sarah, kmd, Olwen, Ella, Shosh, bexy, Tau, JerseyGirl, kayrae, Tracii, Tania, Ella, Ash, Katherine, Tina, Ella, Donna, Lorna, kato, That, Theresa, Aust...great pix. Happy great gorgeous pix.

Thanks kmdkml, Sarah, Rainy, Steely, Tracii . ((Ladies! Show you gaptoofs! There is a thread somewhere for that that died young...I'll see if I can revive . ))


----------



## Shosh

Punkin1024 said:


> Everyone is still looking so beautiful! Love this thread!
> 
> Oh, and for you ladies that commented on my brother (you know who you are), he is a cutie. Thanks for the compliments - I'll be sure to let him know next time I talk to him. He's not big on techy stuff, he's more of a handy man type guy. Loves dirt bikes, being a pest, and chocolate oatmeal cookies. He's almost 4 years younger than me. He's married, a granddaddy (1 grandson) and a Dad. He lives in East Texas - a 5 hour drive for me, so I haven't seen him in over a year. Sigh! Here's one of my favorite childhood pictures of us.
> 
> I wasn't much in the mood to smile that day, but little brother was, he usually was in a good mood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68599



Ella what a cute little dolly you were as a child. You looked like the child of a President. Very dreamy.


----------



## Shosh

liz (di-va) said:


> Rainy, you are a scamp and a half. I freakin love this thread and that I got totally tricked. HAH!  You are brill.
> 
> Ain't enough rep in the world to tell everyone how beautiful the happy faces are.
> 
> Here's my contribution: 1) A triptych of goofy gap-tooth faces that make me happy cause that's me 2) a 10-year-old pic taken in my major blond phase on the way to a BBW dance with some good friends...one of those happy convergence moments and 3) a nerdy but happy instance early this spring after a lunch with some friends, when I was feeling whole, happy, calm, grateful and pretty. A very good moment for a lot of reasons and it felt like how I felt showed.



Your pics are always hilarious. Liz did you know that gaps in front teeth are so in! Madonna has one. They are stylish.:bow:


----------



## steely

kmdkml said:


> I love your gap, I have one too but always smile with my mouth closed because I am so concious of it



This, me too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blurried but.........I like how "soft" it makes me look. Just how I feel inside sometimes when I'm not flopping and raging around.


----------



## Punkin1024

Thanks everyone on the comments about my little girl picture. 

Katorade, that new haircut is beautiful on you!

Liz - I love your smile!

GEF - I love that dreamy look in the slightly blurred photo, looks professional!


----------



## Tracii

GEF that is a great pic just so pretty.


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blurried but.........I like how "soft" it makes me look. Just how I feel inside sometimes when I'm not flopping and raging around.



Reminds me of how they used to shoot Doris Day through a slightly fuzzy lens. I don't know why she was lovely even into old age.

I love this picture of you, GEF.


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> This, me too.



Steely, if you feel brave enough to show yours I will show mine


----------



## steely

kmdkml said:


> Steely, if you feel brave enough to show yours I will show mine



I'll have to take one, I have gotten rid of every single picture with my mouth open.LOL Neurotic! This one will have to do until I get brave enough.


----------



## rainyday

Steely, you're so pretty. I forget where but I saw you talking about being a grandma in another thread, to which I have to say you're a heck of a young looking grandma!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Such good pictures ladies..Y'all are very gorgeous women..:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> I'll have to take one, I have gotten rid of every single picture with my mouth open.LOL Neurotic! This one will have to do until I get brave enough.



Ok, I will have to take one too because I NEVER let myself be photographed with my mouth open either. Ludicrous, when I consider that the size of my butt is generally the focus anyway


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Just a humble Y chromosome here, wanting to say what a lovely thread this is. That's all - as you were.


----------



## steely

rainyday said:


> Steely, you're so pretty. I forget where but I saw you talking about being a grandma in another thread, to which I have to say you're a heck of a young looking grandma!



Thank you! I must confess my 5 grandkids are not mine, they belong to my husband. His oldest son is my age. I got grandkids without having any children, how's that for a neat trick. :doh:


----------



## steely

kmdkml said:


> Ok, I will have to take one too because I NEVER let myself be photographed with my mouth open either. Ludicrous, when I consider that the size of my butt is generally the focus anyway



Ok, this is the last one you'll see, unless you were to meet me in person. I hope you can see it. I had to crop it down.  Dang, you couldn't even see it so I took it out. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

steely said:


> Thank you! I must confess my 5 grandkids are not mine, they belong to my husband. His oldest son is my age. I got grandkids without having any children, how's that for a neat trick. :doh:




Steely you sound like my Mom...My Dad was 20 yrs older then she was and his oldest daughter was a year younger then her.. Shocking I know!


----------



## steely

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Steely you sound like my Mom...My Dad was 20 yrs older then she was and his oldest daughter was a year younger then her.. Shocking I know!



Not so much when you live it.


----------



## rainyday

steely said:


> Thank you! I must confess my 5 grandkids are not mine, they belong to my husband. His oldest son is my age. I got grandkids without having any children, how's that for a neat trick. :doh:



Now that makes more sense given how young you look. Pretty neat trick indeed!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> Th
> GEF - I love that dreamy look in the slightly blurred photo, looks professional!





Tracii said:


> GEF that is a great pic just so pretty.





steely said:


> I'll have to take one, I have gotten rid of every single picture with my mouth open.LOL Neurotic! This one will have to do until I get brave enough.




Thanks for the nice comments, all of you. I love how your hair looks Amy- gorgeous!


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, all of you. I love how your hair looks Amy- gorgeous!



Thank you sweets, it's almost too dark to see.


----------



## comaseason

Man o' man Rainy. I've been keepin my ass outta this thread for so long. Fibers... I don't care about fibers.

But I was so bored today that I clicked on it - what the hell. What an awesome surprise. It was so wonderful to see everyone looking beautiful - giving compliments, receiving compliments. I'm in!

I picked this picture because I felt comfortable and strong. I love it even more that it's the first picture of me that I've ever shown anyone where my stomach is right out there BA-BOOM and I'm not doing anything to hide it, because I don't need to.


----------



## msbard90

Wow what beautiful pictures!

This picture was taken at Rocky Neck State Park with my son, Nathan. I just love it because we're having such a blast. Also, I love this picture because I'm not posing or anything. It's just plain ol' me caught in the moment.


----------



## rainyday

Gosh, this thread makes me so happy every time I open it. 

I'm so glad you got bored, Coma lol. What a beautiful, confident picture. It's nice to clearly see your face too--you have such pretty features and hair. I love that you chose this thread to unhide both that and your "BA-BOOM" beautiful curves.

msbard, you and your little kiddo both look so happy and totally at ease. I think those caught-in-the-moment pics can be some of the most flattering ones too. I always think you're pretty when I see your pic, even more so here wearing such a joyful smile.


I watched part of that More To Love show tonight for the first time. Spent most of the time cringing. Looking at this thread again, I wish the young girls on that show could have a little taste of the affirmation and acceptance of this board.


----------



## Tina

liz (di-va) said:


> Lilly, Rainy, Steely, Sarah, kmd, Olwen, Ella, Shosh, bexy, Tau, JerseyGirl, kayrae, Tracii, Tania, Ella, Ash, Katherine, Tina, Ella, Donna, Lorna, kato, That, Theresa, Aust...great pix. Happy great gorgeous pix.
> 
> Thanks kmdkml, Sarah, Rainy, Steely, Tracii . ((Ladies! Show you gaptoofs! There is a thread somewhere for that that died young...I'll see if I can revive . ))



Thank you, my dear, and here's some more love for the gap-toothed among us (of which I am one!). Totally digging this thread.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I *so* love these pictures!  You all look wonderful. And Liz, the gap in the teeth is a family trademark. It is one that I lost out on unfortunately.


----------



## Tau

I used to have a gap in my teeth - but alas I fell during a game of Giants in primary school and chipped it very badly - and when they fixed it they sealed the gap too. I miss it.


----------



## lypeaches

Love this thread Rainy, it's great to see everybody!

First pic I love just because I'm a goof, and it reminds me of a happy weekend spent with my sister at Cape Cod....

The second is probably my all-time favorite picture of myself, because a)I prefer to imagine myself on a tropical beach at all times b) it just captures a sense of ease and freedom that I wish could have at all times!
(sorry about the poor quality of the scan...my mom has the original) 

View attachment 2007 sep167.jpg


View attachment janellebeach.jpg


----------



## rainyday

That sea picture is so beautiful. At first I thought it was a painting.

Lobster pic = funny! But oh your sunburn makes me hurt lol.


----------



## lypeaches

Fortunately, I wasn't really burnt, the photo just came out that way. Ok, maybe just a bit burnt, but nothing that kept me up at night.


----------



## rainyday

Glad to hear that!


----------



## comaseason

rainyday said:


> Gosh, this thread makes me so happy every time I open it.
> 
> I'm so glad you got bored, Coma lol. What a beautiful, confident picture. It's nice to clearly see your face too--you have such pretty features and hair. I love that you chose this thread to unhide both that and your "BA-BOOM" beautiful curves.



Thank you for the compliment.

<pause>

Wow... yup... the earth is still moving... I'm still alive... the sun didn't explode into a thousand million pieces... the time/space continuum still appears to be in tact...guess it wasn't that hard after all.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Great pics ladies..Y'all are all gorgeous...I love this thread! :smitten:


----------



## steely

lypeaches said:


> Love this thread Rainy, it's great to see everybody!
> 
> First pic I love just because I'm a goof, and it reminds me of a happy weekend spent with my sister at Cape Cod....
> 
> The second is probably my all-time favorite picture of myself, because a)I prefer to imagine myself on a tropical beach at all times b) it just captures a sense of ease and freedom that I wish could have at all times!
> (sorry about the poor quality of the scan...my mom has the original)



I love that picture of you on the beach.  I need more beach, coast, sea in my life.


----------



## steely

comaseason said:


> Man o' man Rainy. I've been keepin my ass outta this thread for so long. Fibers... I don't care about fibers.
> 
> But I was so bored today that I clicked on it - what the hell. What an awesome surprise. It was so wonderful to see everyone looking beautiful - giving compliments, receiving compliments. I'm in!
> 
> I picked this picture because I felt comfortable and strong. I love it even more that it's the first picture of me that I've ever shown anyone where my stomach is right out there BA-BOOM and I'm not doing anything to hide it, because I don't need to.





comaseason, you are beautiful. 'nuff said.


----------



## steely

msbard90 said:


> Wow what beautiful pictures!
> 
> This picture was taken at Rocky Neck State Park with my son, Nathan. I just love it because we're having such a blast. Also, I love this picture because I'm not posing or anything. It's just plain ol' me caught in the moment.



You look so beautiful with that little guy, it almost makes me want one of my own. He's a cutie.


----------



## comaseason

steely said:


> comaseason, you are beautiful. 'nuff said.



Thank you very much Steely!


----------



## msbard90

steely said:


> You look so beautiful with that little guy, it almost makes me want one of my own. He's a cutie.



aww well thank you


----------



## steely

I found one GEF took! It's a little fuzzy but you can see my gap tooth smile.


----------



## msbard90

steely said:


> I found one GEF took! It's a little fuzzy but you can see my gap tooth smile.



I love it! You look so happy.


----------



## steely

msbard90 said:


> I love it! You look so happy.



Thank you, we really have a good time when we get together for the dinner meets. I enjoy those girls so much. It's pretty much a constant smile.


----------



## TraciJo67

I have two. One was taken just a few days ago. I think I look very bookish, serious, and just a teeny bit wicked.

The other is an older pic, taken ... 7 or 8 years ago? I am on the left. My father has his arm around me, and I love the look on his face. He was so happy on that day. We had all gotten together for a barbeque, and for the first time in many years, 6 of his children were together in one place, along with all of the grandkids. When I look at this photo now, I marvel at how young I looked. And how happy. It's bittersweet now, since I've since lost my father & the brother displayed in the foreground. 

View attachment tlj.jpg


----------



## Tracii

comaseason said:


> Man o' man Rainy. I've been keepin my ass outta this thread for so long. Fibers... I don't care about fibers.
> 
> But I was so bored today that I clicked on it - what the hell. What an awesome surprise. It was so wonderful to see everyone looking beautiful - giving compliments, receiving compliments. I'm in!
> 
> I picked this picture because I felt comfortable and strong. I love it even more that it's the first picture of me that I've ever shown anyone where my stomach is right out there BA-BOOM and I'm not doing anything to hide it, because I don't need to.



Wow thats a great pic you are so gorgeous what a sexy belly.:wubu:

msbard that pic is sooo cute.Awesomly cute little boy too.


----------



## TraciJo67

Oops ... 2nd photo didn't upload. Here it is: 

View attachment family2.JPG


----------



## steely

TraciJo67 said:


> I have two. One was taken just a few days ago. I think I look very bookish, serious, and just a teeny bit wicked.
> 
> The other is an older pic, taken ... 7 or 8 years ago? I am on the left. My father has his arm around me, and I love the look on his face. He was so happy on that day. We had all gotten together for a barbeque, and for the first time in many years, 6 of his children were together in one place, along with all of the grandkids. When I look at this photo now, I marvel at how young I looked. And how happy. It's bittersweet now, since I've since lost my father & the brother displayed in the foreground.



You're lovely but I'm having a hard time finding you in the older picture. I'm sorry for the loss of your father and brother. You all looked very happy.


----------



## TraciJo67

steely said:


> You're lovely but I'm having a hard time finding you in the older picture. I'm sorry for the loss of your father and brother. You all looked very happy.



Steely, I'm on the left. I've since lost a lot of weight. 

That was a very happy day for all of us. Though, as it usually works, we didn't realize at the time how fortunate we were to be together. I think it was one of the last times -- if not the actual last time -- that all of us were together in one place. 

My step-sister sent the photo to me a few weeks ago. Interestingly, she sent 2 versions of the same picture -- one with all of us together, and one with me cropped out. She told me that she cropped me out since she wasn't sure if I wanted other people to see me as I was. I understood the genuine intent behind the action but I was still pretty upset with the underlying assumption, and I told her so. She apologized, but reminded me that I was always the first person to cringe away from the camera, and I had to acknowledge that she was right. So foolish, I was. I look at that picture now and I love the woman with the happy, somewhat naive smile on her face. Back then, I still didn't know ... REALLY know, that is .... that the people I love could and would die. I think anyone who has faced a loss will understand what I mean by "REALLY know".


----------



## steely

You were beautiful there, too. I've never lost any of my immediate family, 6 brothers and sisters, my Mom and Dad. I know it will happen but I hate the thought.

I'm glad you have the picture with all of you in it. I need to remember that the next time my family gets together. It doesn't matter so much what I look like, just that we were all together.


----------



## liz (di-va)

steely said:


> I found one GEF took! It's a little fuzzy but you can see my gap tooth smile.


great pic!! 

ETA: I revived the gap-toof thread in the Lounge, if anybody feels like participating .


----------



## steely

kmdkml said:


> Steely, if you feel brave enough to show yours I will show mine



Ok, I did it. I'm waiting on yours.  Here it is in case you missed it.


----------



## steely

liz (di-va) said:


> great pic!!
> 
> ETA: I revived the gap-toof thread in the Lounge, if anybody feels like participating .



Thanks! It wasn't as clear but you can still see it. Lol, I'm so silly.


----------



## katherine22

steely said:


> Thanks! It wasn't as clear but you can still see it. Lol, I'm so silly.




This is the most joyful thread - I am continuing to enjoy all the new pictures.


----------



## mossystate

This is just a lovely thread. So different from so many picture threads, yet it seems so similar. But, it's not. I can tell.


Would someone please rep my sweet friend Traci...for me? Thanks. I love both of those pictures, Traci. I love the confident ( and I don't give a fuck how confident you were feeling, or even how confidence is defined...blahblahblah ) and wild/strong look about you, in that first picture. The second picture...stands on its own, carrying with it, a million conversations/smells/ memories/regrets/joys...and love.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> This is just a lovely thread. So different from so many picture threads, yet it seems so similar. But, it's not. I can tell.
> 
> 
> Would someone please rep my sweet friend Traci...for me? Thanks. I love both of those pictures, Traci. I love the confident ( and I don't give a fuck how confident you were feeling, or even how confidence is defined...blahblahblah ) and wild/strong look about you, in that first picture. The second picture...stands on its own, carrying with it, a million conversations/smells/ memories/regrets/joys...and love.



I :wubu: Mossything. You get me. You really, really get me 

I want to see a pic of you, too. No. Not the one with your finger shoved up your nose. 

I love this thread, and Rainyday, I love how you disguised it. Ingeniousness (and I don't give a flying eff if that's really a word, coz if it's not, it should be). 

Katorade, you are ... stunningly ... gorgeous. You have such beautiful eyes.

And Rainyday, I have always loved all of your pics. You always look the same ... wistful, genuine, sweetly pretty in a girl-next-door kinda way, and although I've never met you, just from looking at your pics I'm thinking you're the kind of person whose emotions play quite readily over your face, whether you think so or not.

Tina, I've seen that pic of you before, and I loved how exuberant and happy you look. Makes me smile just lookin' at you.

I love ALL of these pics, and it makes me feel a little bit joyful just to see this thread.


----------



## steely

katherine22 said:


> This is the most joyful thread - I am continuing to enjoy all the new pictures.



Thank you katherine, this is the first thread I come to when I come here.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Steely I really enjoy that picture of your gap tooth smile! To me that shows that you are having a great time and there are no walls up!

TraciJo that is a really good pic..I understand what you mean by really know..I lost so many in my immediate family that I didn't know at one time if I would survive it or not..

Simply gorgeous ladies! Such great pictures and the best thread ever! :smitten:


----------



## rainyday

Steely, I love that pic of you. Caught in mid-full body laugh.


----------



## rainyday

TraciJo67 said:


> I have two. One was taken just a few days ago. I think I look very bookish, serious, and just a teeny bit wicked.


I would raise that "teeny" to something a little more substantial.  I started to comment on your hair, which is always perfect in every pic I've seen. But what's more striking to me is the look you wear. It's the look of a fully grown woman who knows exactly what she's about. Full stop. I would pay money to take lessons in that look, but I suspect it can't be bought.




TraciJo67 said:


> Ingeniousness (and I don't give a flying eff if that's really a word, coz if it's not, it should be).


Merriam-Webster says you win!

And you are very preceptive. Knew that already. Just confirming for you that you were right. 

The view out the back of your car looks very Minnesota to me, btw. Or at least what I know about Minnesota.


----------



## steely

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Steely I really enjoy that picture of your gap tooth smile! To me that shows that you are having a great time and there are no walls up!



Thank you! Unfortunately, I have no walls, I am a what you see is what you get person. I am easily hurt for that reason.


----------



## steely

rainyday said:


> Steely, I love that pic of you. Caught in mid-full body laugh.



Thanks, Rainy! :happy:


----------



## lypeaches

steely said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately, I have no walls, I am a what you see is what you get person. I am easily hurt for that reason.



Steely, don't change. "No walls" is the very courageous way to live, but really the best, in my opinion. I, (and probably most people) have to work to take down walls! 

TraciJo...I meant to tell you before...you totally remind me of the actress who plays Natalie Teeger on Monk! I don't know her name...


----------



## Sugar

steely said:


> Ok, I did it. I'm waiting on yours.  Here it is in case you missed it.



Best. Pic. Ever.


----------



## katherine22

steely said:


> Thank you katherine, this is the first thread I come to when I come here.



I want to put a idea out here. Someone should make a documentary about this thread. Can you imagine if there was a place for a young woman to come, put up a photograph of herself and receive the validation denied to her from the mass culture? Wouldn't we have loved that as adolescent girls?


----------



## steely

Lucky said:


> Best. Pic. Ever.



Thanks Lucky, you made my day!


----------



## msbard90

katherine22 said:


> I want to put a idea out here. Someone should make a documentary about this thread. Can you imagine if there was a place for a young woman to come, put up a photograph of herself and receive the validation denied to her from the mass culture? Wouldn't we have loved that as adolescent girls?



most definitely  
.....that's why they invented myspace.com and pre teen and teen girls everywhere started being little internet pin-ups..... 


on a completely random side note, but something I've always wanted to mention... katherine you look quite a bit like ellen burstyn, the actress.... she's so pretty, and you too.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

katherine22 said:


> I want to put a idea out here. Someone should make a documentary about this thread. Can you imagine if there was a place for a young woman to come, put up a photograph of herself and receive the validation denied to her from the mass culture? Wouldn't we have loved that as adolescent girls?




That is a great idea..They do need the affirmation that they are beautiful no matter their size..


----------



## superodalisque

thank you for this thread Rainy! what a fantastic idea! everybody is so pretty. its nice to have a safe place away from all of the sexually charged stuf for people to post. this just shows how much more beautiful stuff we have to add than just boobs ass etc... and the most lovely thing is what you see shining out. thanks for making me smile today!


----------



## katherine22

msbard90 said:


> most definitely
> .....that's why they invented myspace.com and pre teen and teen girls everywhere started being little internet pin-ups.....
> 
> 
> on a completely random side note, but something I've always wanted to mention... katherine you look quite a bit like ellen burstyn, the actress.... she's so pretty, and you too.



Thank you, Ms.Bard. I think you are a darling adorable young woman.


----------



## kayrae

It's a silhouette of my body shape. I'm happy that I can look at that picture and see myself as a beautiful woman. URTalking2Jenn took this picture of me. I was stressed out at work and she cheered me up. I heart you, Jenn. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

That's a fantastic pic, K! You look at one with the ocean.


----------



## steely

That picture of you is fantastic, kayrae! I feel peaceful just looking at you.


----------



## rainyday

I love that picture, Kayrae. If it translates okay to black and white, it'd make a good Jones Soda label.


----------



## olwen

Kayrae, that pic is awesome.


----------



## Punkin1024

I agree with everyone else, Kayrae - that is one peaceful, loverly, awesome picture!


----------



## Tania

It IS a great pic and Jenn is a super photographer!!!


----------



## Tracii

I agree that is a great pic.


----------



## Carrie

I so love this thread. :wubu: Beautiful, amazing women everywhere you look. 


My contribution is this, a photo I've posted before and am using in chat these days. It was taken two springs ago, in my friend's backyard, and I love it because I am undeniably, unapologetically, unabashedly fat in it, and I think I look really pretty and happy and comfortable with myself. Unlike the photos of several years ago, I'm not hiding my belly, I'm not using the "eye in the sky" (TM Liz di-va!) view to hide my double chin, and I've got that wicked gleam in my eye that captures _me_ - the me most people don't really know - so incredibly well. (I'm working on remedying that last part, though). 

Anyway, here I am.


----------



## olwen

Carrie, you look radiant!


----------



## rainyday

She sure does. Forgot I meant to come back hear earlier and comment on Carrietta's bright, shining gorgeousity. Thanks for bumping this and reminding me. 

Also, was that wicked side a secret? I thought we all knew about that already.


----------



## liz (di-va)

great pix, Kayrae, Carrie  they make me happy!


----------



## Tracii

Carrie said:


> I so love this thread. :wubu: Beautiful, amazing women everywhere you look.



Happy eyes and a beautiful smile whats better than that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kayrae and Carrie- you are both very beautiful ladies. Wonderful photos


----------



## Punkin1024

Lovely photo, Ms. Carrie!


----------



## kayrae

Thank you for all the compliments 

I love your pic, Carrie. I am especially enamored with your hair color.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Great pics ladies..Y'all are so gorgeous! Men are lucky they can come to this thread and drool!


----------



## TraciJo67

Carrie, I agree with your self-assessment. You are stunning. And cheeky. And only very slightly wicked, judging by that gleam in your eye  

I love this thread. It feels like I'm wrapping myself in a nice, warm blanket, every time I revisit it  And I hope that it stays just as it is, with no <ahem> outside involvement.


----------



## Carrie

rainyday said:


> Also, was that wicked side a secret? I thought we all knew about that already.


Well. Some of you know better than others, maybe. 

And thank you so much for the lovely compliments, ladies. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Carrie said:


> I so love this thread. :wubu: Beautiful, amazing women everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> My contribution is this, a photo I've posted before and am using in chat these days. It was taken two springs ago, in my friend's backyard, and I love it because I am undeniably, unapologetically, unabashedly fat in it, and I think I look really pretty and happy and comfortable with myself. Unlike the photos of several years ago, I'm not hiding my belly, I'm not using the "eye in the sky" (TM Liz di-va!) view to hide my double chin, and I've got that wicked gleam in my eye that captures _me_ - the me most people don't really know - so incredibly well. (I'm working on remedying that last part, though).
> 
> Anyway, here I am.



There you are. You look wonderful too. I really like what you have written here.


----------



## Tina

I'm really loving this thread and all of the wonderful photos in it. Each one is a treasure, and not only for the photos, but also the feelings and sentiments behind them and in answer to them.

I have a more recent one. Me late the other night, in my nightgown, no makeup, hair a mess, and holding my sweet little over-groomed Buddy. Just Bud licking and snuffling my neck and me enjoying the tickly way it feels. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

I love that photo Tina, it is lovely. Nothing like puppy kisses


----------



## rainyday

I love that picture, T. It radiates connection. You both look totally lost in the moment. 

Knowing what today is, I am also picturing him whispering, "Please mommy! Not my balls!" while he's tucked under your chin there. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## Tina

Damn, damn, damn! I tried to rep you for giving me my first Dims laugh (laugh out loud!) of the day, Rainy, but it hasn't been long enough.  

Yeah, poor ball-less boy. He'll be home in a couple of hours and I can't wait to see him. I need to Google how to care for him after the surgery, as if there are notes, they'll likely be in French.

Thank you, kmdkml and Rainy. Yes, there's really nothing like it -- as long as he hasn't just eaten his poo...


----------



## lypeaches

lol...what IS it with dogs eating poo?? Love the photo Tina, you both look so happy! 

Kayare, awesome photo, it really gives a feeling of peace. 

And Carrie, Carrie...I suspect you are far more wicked than the picture suggests. And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Tina

Thanks, Janelle. 

I have no idea. Hot meal? It makes Eric crazy. I've had plenty of dog companions, so I know it happens. Eric knew in the abstract. He gets angry and frustrated about it and lectures Buddy. Buddy looks up at him with a goofy expression -- as if he only has half a brain, tongue lolling to the side, googly eyes looking up. It's quite entertaining, actually. Trying to figure out the cause (there can be a number of causes, as you can see just from this link) so we can hopefully break him of it. He doesn't do it all the time, thankfully, but often enough to make my husband crazy. 

ETA: Sorry. I don't mean to derail the thread with dog poop...


----------



## Shosh

Tina said:


> I'm really loving this thread and all of the wonderful photos in it. Each one is a treasure, and not only for the photos, but also the feelings and sentiments behind them and in answer to them.
> 
> I have a more recent one. Me late the other night, in my nightgown, no makeup, hair a mess, and holding my sweet little over-groomed Buddy. Just Bud licking and snuffling my neck and me enjoying the tickly way it feels. :wubu:



That is a wonderful pic Tina. Look at you and your doggie.:wubu:

Doggies make life perfect.


----------



## Tracii

Tina that is one cute pic.


----------



## Tina

Thank you, Shosh and Tracii.


----------



## katorade

Tina, you don't need makeup, and for that I must hate you.

On the poo topic, if there's no real pinpoint as to why he's eating it (like malnutrition, which I fully suspect is not the case), then chances are he's just being a puppy and it will stop when he gets a bit older, so I wouldn't worry about it.

As for caring for him after surgery, the boys have an easier time than the girls. The worst part will be the anesthesia wearing off. All Maddy wanted at that point was a nice quiet, cool place to lie down where she could pout and ignore me.


----------



## Tania

Carrie said:


> I so love this thread. :wubu: Beautiful, amazing women everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> My contribution is this, a photo I've posted before and am using in chat these days. It was taken two springs ago, in my friend's backyard, and I love it because I am undeniably, unapologetically, unabashedly fat in it, and I think I look really pretty and happy and comfortable with myself. Unlike the photos of several years ago, I'm not hiding my belly, I'm not using the "eye in the sky" (TM Liz di-va!) view to hide my double chin, and I've got that wicked gleam in my eye that captures _me_ - the me most people don't really know - so incredibly well. (I'm working on remedying that last part, though).
> 
> Anyway, here I am.



Carrie, you are my hero. The Gods of the Can won't let me rep you right now, but you so deserve it!


----------



## steely

The happiness is shining


----------



## littlefairywren

I love that pic of you Steely, and such a pretty top too!
You look so peaceful

Gosh I love coming here.


----------



## littlefairywren

Finally gotten around to sharing that gap that never gets shown! Plus me goofing about 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kmdkml said:


> Finally gotten around to sharing that gap that never gets shown! Plus me goofing about



Lovely smile, kmd!


----------



## steely

kmdkml said:


> Finally gotten around to sharing that gap that never gets shown! Plus me goofing about



Ha! You are beautiful, every bit!

Thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ta very much girls!


----------



## olwen

Ha. The latest pics made me smile. Everyone is so expressive...I think we all need to put on a show!


----------



## Tracii

littlefairywren said:


> Finally gotten around to sharing that gap that never gets shown! Plus me goofing about


What a great smile and being goofy is a good thing.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Such great pics ladies..You all are very beautiful!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Such great pics ladies..You all are very beautiful!!!



Will you join us now and post a piccie of yourself! Love to put a face to the name BubbleButtBabe......we need to keep this thread going hey This is still my fav thread!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Here's a self portrait taken at arm's length at an Albany BBW party a couple of weeks ago of Gottfried and me. The whiskey sours were fabulous and the dj played a lot of old school hip hop. I was happy.


----------



## steely

You look so pretty and I love that shade of lip color!


----------



## Tina

Laura, you look so beautiful. And Gottfried has this face... very kind and soulful. Aside from handsome, of course.  You to make such an attractive couple. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*What an awesome thread idea Rainy! Ladies you all look simply MAH-VEL-LOUS! *


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Thank you, Steely and Tina!


----------



## goofy girl

Great thread!! This whole time I thought it was really about fabric, and then when I finally decided to look at it I clicked the link and it came up to the last page, in which the conversation was about dog poop and then some other pictures posted and I was really confused until I went to post #1. HAHA!!

Anyway..everyone looks so beautiful and happy!! :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*These are my two favorite pictures of me.*





*This because I think it displays more of my personality. The casualness of it, the sassytude. Anyone who knows about The Adipositivity Project will recognize that I am very confident with myself as a Fat Girl.*




*I love this holiday pic because I look so well- holiday! It's such a sweet looking picture and I chuckle every time I see it, because the outfit underneath was anything but sweet.*


----------



## olwen

Ho ho holy moly. I want that corset! Great pics Raivenne. I especially like the one in the middle. You look so carefree. I hate to say it, but it reminds me of a commercial for a feminine product or a cell phone. LOL Well, I'd design an ad with it.


----------



## Tania

I LOVE THAT RED COAT! Red is def your color, Rai.


----------



## Punkin1024

Still loving this thread! Carrie, Tina, Rai, Amy, littlefairywren, awesome pictures. I'm just wondering what Santa said when you showed up in that outfit, Rai! I did notice where his eyes were focused. LOL!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

this one always makes me very happy. There's a lot of love in it, even if somebody caught us at a freaky angle


----------



## Punkin1024

Yup, that picture made me smile Fyreflyintheskye!


----------



## littlefairywren

This is the best thread to come to for a mood lift


----------



## OneWickedAngel

olwen said:


> Ho ho holy moly. I want that corset! Great pics Raivenne. I especially like the one in the middle. You look so carefree. I hate to say it, but it reminds me of a commercial for a feminine product or a cell phone. LOL Well, I'd design an ad with it.


*I'm almost afraid what the tag line would be for either such ad, but especially the feminine product - lol! Thanks Olwen (I think!).
*


Tania said:


> I LOVE THAT RED COAT! Red is def your color, Rai.


*Thanks Tania. It was a real convenience to already be in possession of a red coat when I decided to dress up as (a shall we say "more interesting") Mrs. Claus.*



Punkin1024 said:


> Still loving this thread! Carrie, Tina, Rai, Amy, littlefairywren, awesome pictures. I'm just wondering what Santa said when you showed up in that outfit, Rai! I did notice where his eyes were focused. LOL!



*The question is WHICH Santa? LOL! There were a few hundred of them running amok that day. As for this particular Santa, trust me Ella; his eyes were bloodshot. It's the camera angle, he couldn't have focused on me if I had shoved his head directly onto my chest *


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel I love all your photos, but the first one (jeans and top) is my fav. You look so natural and at ease! Just beautiful.


----------



## KuroBara

Susannah said:


> I feel very happy and pretty in the first pic. I have gained weight, but I actually think I look healthier and happier.
> In the second pic I was also feeling happy and my face shows it I think.
> 
> View attachment 68276
> 
> 
> View attachment 68277


 

Gorgeous as always, Soshie!!!


----------



## steely

Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL



Woo hoo, go steely!!! Looks fab


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, go steely!!! Looks fab



Thanks, I don't really do make up....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> OneWickedAngel I love all your photos, but the first one (jeans and top) is my fav. You look so natural and at ease! Just beautiful.


*Thank you LFW! :bow:*



steely said:


> Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL


*It WILL NOT be the last time! Spunk demands it!*


----------



## olwen

steely said:


> Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL



OMG, Fabulous dahlink! Too bad we live so far away from each other. I would totally come over with all my makeup so we could play dress up. LOL I know it's so junior high, but sometimes it's fun to just put on makeup for absolutely no reason and pretend you are on your way to the Oscars.


----------



## StarWitness

Well, I usually prefer natural fibers for comfort and the fact that they "breathe" better, but I've noticed that synthetic fibers don't wear out as easily.

Oh, and:






(Well, it is my 500th post, might as well mark it by pushing my comfort level a bit... tried to crop out the fact that I was in the bathroom at work )


----------



## olwen

StarWitness said:


> Well, I usually prefer natural fibers for comfort and the fact that they "breathe" better, but I've noticed that synthetic fibers don't wear out as easily.
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, it is my 500th post, might as well mark it by pushing my comfort level a bit... tried to crop out the fact that I was in the bathroom at work )



Wow, Star, the way you talk about yourself I was expecting like...I don't know what I was expecting but this pic was pleasantly surprising. You are *Gorgeous* and forgive me for saying so, but maybe a bit too hard on yourself.  You look great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL



Stunning! The color looks great on you  :bow:



StarWitness said:


> Well, I usually prefer natural fibers for comfort and the fact that they "breathe" better, but I've noticed that synthetic fibers don't wear out as easily.
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, it is my 500th post, might as well mark it by pushing my comfort level a bit... tried to crop out the fact that I was in the bathroom at work )



Wow how beautiful you are. 

501 golden posts under you belt- impressive :bow:


----------



## Teleute

StarWitness said:


> (Well, it is my 500th post, might as well mark it by pushing my comfort level a bit... tried to crop out the fact that I was in the bathroom at work )



HURRAY! *hugs* That totally made my day :happy: I love having a face to match with the crazy-awesome wit and intellect of your posts... and the fact that it's an incredibly pretty face is a bonus  Also, I am highly amused that you tried to crop out the bathroom and then told us about it anyway, haha!


----------



## steely

Awww thanks everyone, I'm trying to move out of my comfort zone a little.


----------



## Punkin1024

Steely - Lovely lipcolor! I'm with Olwen! I'm a makeup nut. I love playing with makeup - I call it my grown-up crayons. 

Star - Lovely! I envy you your full lips - they're model perfect!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

littlefairywren said:


> Will you join us now and post a piccie of yourself! Love to put a face to the name BubbleButtBabe......we need to keep this thread going hey This is still my fav thread!!!




How about I surprise you 1 day?? This way you will never know when I will do it..BTW ta for the ta..I miss Aussie slang! Good arvo..


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

You are all so beautiful..Love the lipstick Amy,it looks good on you! OWA I love all of your pics! Such gorgeous wimmen folk don't know why them there men aren't sitting on the porch with them's tongue hanging out..Lord help me I have gone Texan on myself...*snickers*


----------



## littlefairywren

BubbleButtBabe said:


> How about I surprise you 1 day?? This way you will never know when I will do it..BTW ta for the ta..I miss Aussie slang! Good arvo..



Ok, cool! You are welcome for the ta, after I posted I wondered if anyone would know what I meant lol.

Good arvo to you too


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I spent 3 months in Oz and finally had gotten use to the slang and had to leave..<sighs> I miss it and when someone uses it I smile really big! Love it..


----------



## StarWitness

olwen said:


> Wow, Star, the way you talk about yourself I was expecting like...I don't know what I was expecting but this pic was pleasantly surprising. You are *Gorgeous* and forgive me for saying so, but maybe a bit too hard on yourself.  You look great!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow how beautiful you are.
> 
> 501 golden posts under you belt- impressive :bow:





Teleute said:


> HURRAY! *hugs* That totally made my day :happy: I love having a face to match with the crazy-awesome wit and intellect of your posts... and the fact that it's an incredibly pretty face is a bonus  Also, I am highly amused that you tried to crop out the bathroom and then told us about it anyway, haha!





Punkin1024 said:


> Star - Lovely! I envy you your full lips - they're model perfect!



 :blush:

Well I'm flabbergasted. Or twitterpated. Or some funny word like that when you get all bashful and don't know what to do with yourself. 

In any case, you-all are very sweet. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## littlefairywren

Finally took the plunge and got a webcam, now how to use the thing:doh: 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## rainyday

Very cute pic, Fairy. Love your new name too.


----------



## littlefairywren

Thanks rainyday (still getting a hang of the cam).

I am happier with the name. I was not the old one anymore if that makes sense:bow:


----------



## rainyday

Yup, it does. Your old named seemed harsher/shield-like somehow, and Little Fairy Wren is open and inviting with more personality. Seems a better fit.


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Finally took the plunge and got a webcam, now how to use the thing:doh:



You really are the cutest!


----------



## Sugar

StarWitness said:


> Well, I usually prefer natural fibers for comfort and the fact that they "breathe" better, but I've noticed that synthetic fibers don't wear out as easily.
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, it is my 500th post, might as well mark it by pushing my comfort level a bit... tried to crop out the fact that I was in the bathroom at work )



Adorable! 



littlefairywren said:


> Finally took the plunge and got a webcam, now how to use the thing:doh:



I think you look like you know how to have fun...that is always refreshing to see!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ta very much steely and Lucky:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resized.jpg


Taken today. I love this thread Rainy, and I thank you for it. So many beautiful ladies.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah, another piccie!
Susannah it is lovely, you have the most beautiful eyes and cheekbones......mine disappeared ages ago lol
Love the colour of your lippy too.


----------



## Tania

From just a few minutes ago. Been trying to combat the allergy/flu swelling/wrinkling under my left eye (shows up as right eye here) and failing. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-10-03 at 23.40.jpg


----------



## steely

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71058
> 
> 
> Taken today. I love this thread Rainy, and I thank you for it. So many beautiful ladies.



You are so beautiful, Susannah


----------



## steely

Tania said:


> From just a few minutes ago. Been trying to combat the allergy/flu swelling/wrinkling under my left eye (shows up as right eye here) and failing.



You look beautiful, can't even tell about the eye.


----------



## Tania

Bless you for that, Steely. Seriously. :*


----------



## Astarte

Wow, you are all so gorgeous. And this thread is a treasure.  I had to come to see, what on earth about fibers can be so interesting it takes 11 pages of discussion... This was so pleasant surprise.

I'll try to attach my own pic, let's see how it goes. The story behind that picture is what makes it so precious to me. It's taken on the first trip me and my husband made together. We are on the last edge of Europe, by the Arctic Sea. It's about 3am in this pic and we've just come back from the North Cape. And I like the way I look in this one, young and not as tall as usually! 

View attachment nordkapp2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Astarte said:


> Wow, you are all so gorgeous. And this thread is a treasure.  I had to come to see, what on earth about fibers can be so interesting it takes 11 pages of discussion... This was so pleasant surprise.
> 
> I'll try to attach my own pic, let's see how it goes. The story behind that picture is what makes it so precious to me. It's taken on the first trip me and my husband made together. We are on the last edge of Europe, by the Arctic Sea. It's about 3am in this pic and we've just come back from the North Cape. And I like the way I look in this one, young and not as tall as usually!



I love this!! Hope I can go there someday


----------



## rainyday

Astarte said:


> Wow, you are all so gorgeous. And this thread is a treasure.  I had to come to see, what on earth about fibers can be so interesting it takes 11 pages of discussion... This was so pleasant surprise.



Hee. I love hearing when this happens.  And gosh, I LOVE your photo. Great shot and cool portrait of you.


----------



## ashmamma84

That's a great photo of you, Astarte! And welcome to Dims!


----------



## Astarte

Thank you all for your kind words. :bow:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

First of all, you guys made me smile. Thank you. You are all so beautiful. Rainy, I think I remember you from my time here long ago!! I'd recognize that kind spirit anywhere!!

Since this one is explicitly for the ladies, I'll share my most recent fave pics of myself that I took last fall. I'd just discovered my laptop camera. I'd been playing with it, got bored, and went on to something else. I didn't know I'd left it on the continuous mode and it was snapping pictures every minute or so for the next hour until I went to shut off the laptop and found them all waiting on me.

I sorted through them and deleted all but a handful that just really made me smile. They caught me laughing and smiling and just being me. I could have been reading lolcats or failblog or who knows... but I was alone, content, and I was genuinely happy. They helped me see some things about myself... in addition to the fact that I'm a big old dork, even in private. Ha.


I keep a messy room sometimes 
I never stay in the same position very long 
I'm better looking when no one is around to see it... sort of like the tree falling in the forest thing...

Thanks for letting me share. It's nice to know I'm not a weirdo for liking particular photos of myself more than others!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooooh new pics, everyone looks lovely.....hello to the new ladies too


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Such beautiful pictures...All of you ladies are gorgeous! I love this thread! :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84

Such beauty in this thread! 

Me! Taken today before stepping out


----------



## Frankie

I love these pics! You look beautiful and like you'd be such fun to hang out with.



BBW4Chattery said:


>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ashmamma84 said:


> Such beauty in this thread!
> 
> Me! Taken today before stepping out



You are always lovely and perfect :bow:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resized.jpg


Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



What a proud Auntie you look, it is a beautiful photo....babies are sooo lovely


----------



## Paul

This picture is absolutely adorable!!! Your niece is cute. IMHO this ia one of the prettiest pictures you have posted of you Susannah. Thanks. 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71397
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Thank you to everyone!

Ash, you have such a beautiful smile! You remind me of one of my most kind hearted friends!! You made me miss her again! Ha.

Sus - congratulations on the new niece!!! Being an auntie is the most fulfilling thing in my life... I could eat my nephew with a spoon he's so adorable!

Thanks again for having this thread.


----------



## rainyday

Beautiful picture, ladies!

Chatterly, thanks for the sweet comment and for remembering me. Right now your name isn't ringing any bells--wish it were so I could repond in kind--but maybe as time goes on I'll "hear" you mention something that will jog my memory and I'll remember. Welcome back.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

rainyday said:


> Beautiful picture, ladies!
> 
> Chatterly, thanks for the sweet comment and for remembering me. Right now your name isn't ringing any bells--wish it were so I could repond in kind--but maybe as time goes on I'll "hear" you mention something that will jog my memory and I'll remember. Welcome back.



Thanks Rainy, this wasn't my name back then and honestly, I don't have any idea what it was during my last appearance on the interwebs. I'm thinking maybe like some variation of JaggedBlossom??? That was a common internet name I used back in the day.

I have a hard time remembering the name to my yahoo account that I only created last month... so I'm definitely not going to be able to trick my brain into remembering someone from soooo very long ago.

It's ok, just as well, who knows what I might have said and/or done back in the chat days. Ha. Best leave that in the past.... Hope you're all well.


----------



## rainyday

I remember that name indeed! You've been gone a long time. Good to see you again, now that I know who you are lol.


----------



## mossystate

Got out of the shower about 20 minutes ago. Can't really explain it, but my face felt happy. No makeup...pimples...dark eyes...allergy eyes...chapped lips...but.....my face felt happy...like my cheeks needed to take a walk and present themselves. 


View attachment 71482


----------



## Punkin1024

I still don't have a current picture to post here...I'll have to work on that! Everyone is so lovely, every picture so special.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Such great pics ladies...I still love this thread! :wubu: Y'all are gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh

BBW4Chattery said:


> First of all, you guys made me smile. Thank you. You are all so beautiful. Rainy, I think I remember you from my time here long ago!! I'd recognize that kind spirit anywhere!!
> 
> Since this one is explicitly for the ladies, I'll share my most recent fave pics of myself that I took last fall. I'd just discovered my laptop camera. I'd been playing with it, got bored, and went on to something else. I didn't know I'd left it on the continuous mode and it was snapping pictures every minute or so for the next hour until I went to shut off the laptop and found them all waiting on me.
> 
> I sorted through them and deleted all but a handful that just really made me smile. They caught me laughing and smiling and just being me. I could have been reading lolcats or failblog or who knows... but I was alone, content, and I was genuinely happy. They helped me see some things about myself... in addition to the fact that I'm a big old dork, even in private. Ha.
> 
> 
> I keep a messy room sometimes
> I never stay in the same position very long
> I'm better looking when no one is around to see it... sort of like the tree falling in the forest thing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. It's nice to know I'm not a weirdo for liking particular photos of myself more than others!!



You are very pretty.



ashmamma84 said:


> Such beauty in this thread!
> 
> Me! Taken today before stepping out



Gorgeous as always.



steely said:


> Lipstick people, check it out. May be the last time, LOL


Sending love to you Amy at this time.


littlefairywren said:


> Finally took the plunge and got a webcam, now how to use the thing:doh:



Very nice. Looks like you got the hang of the cam.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a self portrait taken at arm's length at an Albany BBW party a couple of weeks ago of Gottfried and me. The whiskey sours were fabulous and the dj played a lot of old school hip hop. I was happy.


Lovely photo of you and your husband.


OneWickedAngel said:


> *These are my two favorite pictures of me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This because I think it displays more of my personality. The casualness of it, the sassytude. Anyone who knows about The Adipositivity Project will recognize that I am very confident with myself as a Fat Girl.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love this holiday pic because I look so well- holiday! It's such a sweet looking picture and I chuckle every time I see it, because the outfit underneath was anything but sweet.*



I love all of your fun pics R.


----------



## rainyday

mossystate said:


> Got out of the shower about 20 minutes ago. Can't really explain it, but my face felt happy. No makeup...pimples...dark eyes...allergy eyes...chapped lips...but.....my face felt happy...like my cheeks needed to take a walk and present themselves.


 
**Faints. Awakens. Faints again.**

Hi Cheeks!

P.S. I never knew you had such great hair.


----------



## steely

ashmamma84 said:


> Such beauty in this thread!
> 
> Me! Taken today before stepping out



You absolutely glow, beautiful.....


----------



## mergirl

I can't believe i have never looked through this thread before!! I have a huge smile on my face! I am only half way through. You ladies are all so glowing and beautiful its infectious and is making me feel all glowy and beautiful too. All my favorite photo's are scattered all over the place in different houses and are not uploaded.. but i will post one i have in the meantime.. soon as. Oh YAY! This thread Is magical!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl

Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.  

View attachment laughing.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aaaw! What a great pic, Mer! All you look is HAPPY! 
And isn't it for these moments we live for?


----------



## Aust99

^^ That is just the perfect picture for this thread..... LOVE IT!! Makes me smile too.


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aaaw! What a great pic, Mer! All you look is HAPPY!
> And isn't it for these moments we live for?


Too right! 



Aust99 said:


> ^^ That is just the perfect picture for this thread..... LOVE IT!! Makes me smile too.


Aww..glad it made you smile! I feel like so many of the photo's on here have actual good energies eminating from them!


----------



## Tau

mergirl said:


> Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.



What a glorious, glorious picture! There's just pure joy shining right out of you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.



You are both incredibly gorgeous women. Did you post this in the BBW couple picture thread on the main board?  :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are both incredibly gorgeous women. Did you post this in the BBW couple picture thread on the main board?  :bow:



What she said. 

Yay pics that show real joy, and a few stray gray hairs and laugh lines and fillings.


----------



## Tau

Tina said:


> I'm really loving this thread and all of the wonderful photos in it. Each one is a treasure, and not only for the photos, but also the feelings and sentiments behind them and in answer to them.
> 
> I have a more recent one. Me late the other night, in my nightgown, no makeup, hair a mess, and holding my sweet little over-groomed Buddy. Just Bud licking and snuffling my neck and me enjoying the tickly way it feels. :wubu:



This one actually brought tears to my eyes - the way you look is how i felt when my sweet little Two Face would give me a neck bath *sniffles* So gorgeous


----------



## Tau

Awesome, amazing pictures ladies *sigh* They've left me feeling full of golden happiness, like the buzz from a food coma LOL! I heart this thread so, so hard


----------



## mergirl

Tau said:


> What a glorious, glorious picture! There's just pure joy shining right out of you


I felt very joyous at the time.. i was so glad that someone managed to capture even a wee bit of that. thank you Tau. xx



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are both incredibly gorgeous women. Did you post this in the BBW couple picture thread on the main board?  :bow:


Aww..thanks Greenie.. no i didn't post it in the couples thread..maby i should. I just love this thread and had to contribute right away!! xx



TraciJo67 said:


> What she said.
> 
> Yay pics that show real joy, and a few stray gray hairs and laugh lines and fillings.


Mwah missus..xx


----------



## rainyday

Aust99 is right. The happy spontaneity in that pic is exactly right for this thread. You guys look beautiful, and whether it happened or not, I'm picturing her pinching your bum while you're laughing trying to get you to be sober.


----------



## mergirl

rainyday said:


> Aust99 is right. The happy spontaneity in that pic is exactly right for this thread. You guys look beautiful, and whether it happened or not, I'm picturing her pinching your bum while you're laughing trying to get you to be sober.


lmao. I just read that out to GD and she laughed. I'm sure i remember some pinching going on!


----------



## littlefairywren

mergirl said:


> Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.



You both look so lovely mergirl. So happy I love when people just stumble onto this thread! Makes for a nice surprise.


----------



## mergirl

littlefairywren said:


> You both look so lovely mergirl. So happy I love when people just stumble onto this thread! Makes for a nice surprise.


Aww..thank you.  i am loving this thread.. it left a big smile on my face all day. I am still only half way through. This is a happy place for sure!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I haven't posted much. I'm paranoid about drawing too much attention to this thread and blowing our cover. I just wanted to say :wubu:, I am loving this thread and all the photos here. This really IS a happy place. :happy:


----------



## rainyday

If we get too discovered we can always carry on in a second, equally drippishly titled thread:_ Ladies, your best techniques for removing pills from sweaters?_


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Rainy to be sure men wouldn't come into the thread we could always title it "Ladies how do you deal with PMS"....lol I don't think any man would brave that!


----------



## Paquito

Just wanted to say that everyone looks great, whether they be in natural fibers or synthetic ones.


----------



## katorade

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Rainy to be sure men wouldn't come into the thread we could always title it "Ladies how do you deal with PMS"....lol I don't think any man would brave that!



I can think of at least one.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

After I posted that and left,I got to thinking and could come up with at least 3! LOL


----------



## Sugar

I'm so happy for small things in this pic taken today.


----------



## Carrie

Sugar said:


> I'm so happy for small things in this pic taken today.


Oh, Sarah, you look just beautiful, happy and peaceful. Wonderful photo. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

mergirl said:


> Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.



I love this picture!


:happy:

damn...the pic did not post...but...you remember it....heh


----------



## Sugar

Carrie said:


> Oh, Sarah, you look just beautiful, happy and peaceful. Wonderful photo. :happy:



Thank you Jezebel :wubu:


----------



## comaseason

mergirl said:


> Ok, this pic makes me laugh. I was at my best friends wedding and this was at the dinner table. For some reason i just couldn't stop laughing.. i have a few picks where i am holding in the giggles, while GD was giving me into trouble and telling me to smile properly... which just made it worse! You can see my grey hairs and the fillings in my teeth and my laughter lines but i was just so genuinly happy and giggly..that i love this pic.



This is an awesome lovely pic. You both look beautiful. Makes me smile looking at it.


----------



## mossystate

Sugar said:


> Thank you Jezebel :wubu:



LOL

You tell Jezzie to get to those chores.


And, that scarf still looks purty, next to your noggin.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> LOL
> 
> You tell Jezzie to get to those chores.
> 
> 
> And, that scarf still looks purty, next to your noggin.



All thanks!!


----------



## Punkin1024

Mer - Love that picture of you laughing! I love to laugh like that and looking at the picture brought a big smile to my face.

Sugar - What a sweet picture of you. I love the scarf too, what a beautiful blue.


----------



## Sugar

Punkin1024 said:


> Mer - Love that picture of you laughing! I love to laugh like that and looking at the picture brought a big smile to my face.
> 
> Sugar - What a sweet picture of you. I love the scarf too, what a beautiful blue.



Thanks Punkin!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

All good pics ladies...Every one is so pretty...:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

mossystate said:


> I love this picture!
> 
> 
> :happy:
> 
> damn...the pic did not post...but...you remember it....heh


I think i remember, just.. Thanks Mossymissy. xx:wubu:



comaseason said:


> This is an awesome lovely pic. You both look beautiful. Makes me smile looking at it.


Thank you .. It makes me smile when i look at it because i remember how giggly i was and also i think i look a bit silly. I always think the best laughs are the ones where you look a bit mental and honk and snort a bit!  Pretty laughing just isn't laughing!! hehe



Punkin1024 said:


> Mer - Love that picture of you laughing! I love to laugh like that and looking at the picture brought a big smile to my face.


Thank you Punkin. I think smiling is infectious.. this is why i am so loving this thread ..i know its going to make me smile when i look through it!


----------



## mergirl

Sugar said:


> I'm so happy for small things in this pic taken today.


Beautiful pic of you lady. You look very serene but kinna like you have giggles in you too. So pretty.


----------



## olwen

Sugar said:


> I'm so happy for small things in this pic taken today.



We have the same glasses!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Love everyone's new pics!! I tried to rep but ran out of rep. So, thanks for sharing!! You guys are genuinely very beautiful!! I'm so impressed with the fashion ideas I get from seeing you too!!! Thanks again.


----------



## Sugar

mergirl said:


> Beautiful pic of you lady. You look very serene but kinna like you have giggles in you too. So pretty.





olwen said:


> We have the same glasses!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> We have the same glasses!



I would love to see a picture of you in them?


----------



## ashmamma84

been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!


----------



## Cors

ashmamma84 said:


> been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!



You're too cute, Ashmamma! Love the blue and you have such lovely eyebrows! :kiss2:


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!



cuuute and fabulous, as always!


----------



## Punkin1024

Oh, you are so cute Ash! And I love the blue hat, scarf and gloves. We haven't had cold enough weather for coat and hat yet. I've barely even been able to wear any of my sweaters.


----------



## mergirl

ashmamma84 said:


> been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!


Simply beautiful! Another pic that made me smile!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sugar said:


> I'm so happy for small things in this pic taken today.





ashmamma84 said:


> been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!



*You two ladies look so happy and so fabulous! And totally terrific in your touches of teal to boot!*:happy:


----------



## Sugar

ashmamma84 said:


> been extremely busy with work and other commitments, but wanted to pop in to say...happy fall, ya'll!



Ash you're looking so pretty!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *You two ladies look so happy and so fabulous! And totally terrific in your touches of teal to boot!*:happy:



Thanks so much!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Such beautiful women...I tell ya....


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Since Mist decided to post this in the black and white version,I am going to do it in color because I like the color of my shirt!  

View attachment Mist and me.JPG


----------



## rainyday

It makes me so happy to see you posted that here, Bubble. When I saw your picture the other day, my thought was, "oh, she so does not see herself clearly." There is so much beauty in your face. 

Also :bow: for leaving your comfort zone.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Rainy! You do not know how much that touched me you saying that!


----------



## littlefairywren

Woo hoo, I see you Bubble! It makes me so happy to find you here at last, you are both gorgeous


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Ta Littlefairywren


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I almost forgot! I want to thank each and everyone of you that complimented me on the pic in private(you know who you are)..Each and everyone of y'all are sweethearts and I am glad to know you!!!!


----------



## Sugar

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Since Mist decided to post this in the black and white version,I am going to do it in color because I like the color of my shirt!



I think you look fantastic! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Sugar..


----------



## mergirl

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Since Mist decided to post this in the black and white version,I am going to do it in color because I like the color of my shirt!


I love the colour of your shirt too... and funny enough it was the same colour as your wink!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Mer...Yep that wink has it going on!


----------



## Punkin1024

Finally, a picture of you BubbleButt Babe! My first reaction, I big SMILE. I love the photo, just makes me wanna reach out and give you a big hug! The color of blue is also one of my favorite colors. Do I detect some native American in you two?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Ella..Yes just a bit of Native blood there..I am half and Misty is a quarter..I had an Irish Daddy so there is where I get my freckles and last name from!


----------



## mergirl

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you Ella..Yes just a bit of Native blood there..I am half and Misty is a quarter..I had an Irish Daddy so there is where I get my freckles and last name from!


I'm sure i had an irish uncle called 'babe'.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

LOL...Look on Punkin's facebook friends list and you will find the last name..LOL I believe there is a county in Ireland with the same name as there are a few counties in a couple parts of the US with the same name!!


----------



## Punkin1024

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you Ella..Yes just a bit of Native blood there..I am half and Misty is a quarter..I had an Irish Daddy so there is where I get my freckles and last name from!



What tribe? I've got a teeny bit of Cherokee on my Mom's side. You can see the Native American in my Grandpa (Cherokee, Scottish, Irish) and a few of my Aunts. Though, to look at me, you'd never guess it. LOL!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I am Choctaw...I get told all the time what a great tan I have..I laugh and tell them most of it is natural!


----------



## Weeze

Me with one of my best friends at her parents' vow renewal reception  It was an awesome night, and i'm so happy we've reconnected.


----------



## littlefairywren

krismiss said:


> Me with one of my best friends at her parents' vow renewal reception  It was an awesome night, and i'm so happy we've reconnected.



Oooh, a new pic! You look lovely krismiss, so pretty....I love your top too


----------



## rainyday

That's a fabulous picture of you, Krissy.


----------



## steely

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Since Mist decided to post this in the black and white version,I am going to do it in color because I like the color of my shirt!



You are lovely, I was so happy to see your picture. :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Amy! :blush:

That is a great pic Kris..You are gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Okay ladies I have been waiting to see some new pics of y'all in your holiday party clothes! I wanna see ya dolled up and ready for some fun!


----------



## littlefairywren

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Okay ladies I have been waiting to see some new pics of y'all in your holiday party clothes! I wanna see ya dolled up and ready for some fun!



I got excited about there being a new pic in here. You have to post a photo too Bubble, in your holiday party clothes you know


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This is one of me accepting one of the employee gag awards at my office Christmas party back on December 4th. I got a cardboard surfboard and disco ball head bobs with a certificate declaring me a facebook/internet addict because of some of the joke comments I leave on a co-worker's FB pages 

I went on to win an MP3 Player in the dance contest later that night while wearing high heels and the disco ball head bobs- one of the fattest/older women in the joint....no bullcrap. 

Still waiting for a co-worker to bring the pics of the dancing to work on disc....


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is one of me accepting one of the employee gag awards at my office Christmas party back on December 4th. I got a cardboard surfboard and disco ball head bobs with a certificate declaring me a facebook/internet addict because of some of the joke comments I leave on a co-worker's FB pages
> 
> I went on to win an MP3 Player in the dance contest later that night while wearing high heels and the disco ball head bobs- one of the fattest/older women in the joint....no bullcrap.
> 
> Still waiting for a co-worker to bring the pics of the dancing to work on disc....



Excellent! You really look great! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Congrats on your prizes GEF 
Very nice dress, you look lovely.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> Excellent! You really look great! :bow:





littlefairywren said:


> Congrats on your prizes GEF
> Very nice dress, you look lovely.



Thank you Ladies! It was a lot of fun. I actually forgot I was in a dance contest (I was fueled by Long Island Iced Teas ) until they knocked out the lady dancing beside me. I was kind of surprised and thought I would get knocked out next but then heard them announce it was between me and one other lady.....and I thought again "I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of winning" but reminded myself that I didn't think I would had gotten as far as I did. So....I kept on dancing.....they gave us both MP3 players.....mine was on principle alone, I suspect  


Biggest irony for me is that "Back that Thing Up" came on next after I won....and I was too tired to keep dancing :doh:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

That is a great pic GEF...I love that dress! You look marvelous darling!!


----------



## Tania

Kinda hungover and way too full. Bleh. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-12-26 at 18.14.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

GEF - Love the red dress! Still tickled about you winning the dancing contest. You go - woman!

Tania - You have beautiful brown eyes - don't look a bit hung over. You just look a bit tired.


----------



## Punkin1024

Okey dokey - a few pictures taken in November and December:
Me and Marmie, she does this practically every evening when I'm on the computer.

View attachment Ella - Look what I gotta put up with! November 2009.jpg


At my company Christmas party at the Ball Ranch just outside of Abilene.

View attachment Ella, FTS Christmas Party December 12 2009.jpg


On our front porch after we got home on December 24 - right after the blizzard. We had snow drifts about 2 feet high!

View attachment Ella, front porch, take 2, December 24, 2009.jpg

I'm standing on our little drive. My back is to the neighboring farm. Taken today and all the snow still hasn't melted!


----------



## Tania

Thank you, and super-cute pics, yourself! I love your kitty!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Those are great pics Ella!! 

I still have snow about 2 feet deep around my house..None of it has melted yet! I went walking in it this morning and buried up to my knees! I will try to take some pics if I can tomorrow..My son didn't get as much snow as I did but I live on a hill so that might be why!


----------



## rainyday

I like the different versions of you, Ella--relaxing, parka'd and the pretty, festive version. It's good to see you here. Snow always makes such a great backdrop.


----------



## steely

Great pictures, Ella. Love teh kitty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BubbleButtBabe said:


> That is a great pic GEF...I love that dress! You look marvelous darling!!





Punkin1024 said:


> GEF - Love the red dress! Still tickled about you winning the dancing contest. You go - woman!
> 
> Tania - You have beautiful brown eyes - don't look a bit hung over. You just look a bit tired.



Thank you Ladies  

I agree about Tania- she does have beautiful eyes....and the rest of her is lovely, too :bow:



Punkin1024 said:


> Okey dokey - a few pictures taken in November and December:
> Me and Marmie, she does this practically every evening when I'm on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 74631
> 
> 
> At my company Christmas party at the Ball Ranch just outside of Abilene.
> 
> View attachment 74633
> 
> 
> On our front porch after we got home on December 24 - right after the blizzard. We had snow drifts about 2 feet high!
> 
> View attachment 74634
> 
> I'm standing on our little drive. My back is to the neighboring farm. Taken today and all the snow still hasn't melted!



I loved the cat picture- never realized you always have a friend with you when you "surf". The snowy landscape looks peaceful- and so do you! Glad you had a good time at the Christmas party


----------



## steely

I think my Mom and sisters look beautiful. We were down one sister, she got iced in. It's not quite the same when it's not everyone.


----------



## Theresa48

A wonderful picture of four beautiful women!


----------



## steely

Theresa48 said:


> A wonderful picture of four beautiful women!



Thank you Theresa :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I agree with Theresa! That is a fantastic pic of 4 beautiful women..You are all so gorgeous Amy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I think my Mom and sisters look beautiful. We were down one sister, she got iced in. It's not quite the same when it's not everyone.



I loved seeing this photo- what a happy, loving family you all appear to be. Love the matching aprons


----------



## rainyday

I love that picture, Steely! Who arranged the matching aprons?


----------



## steely

Thanks everyone, the aprons have become a tradition. This picture is from Christmas 2008. My #2 sister is an excellent seamstress. The first year she made us red aprons with our names on them. I can't find that picture. Last year was the pink aprons and we love getting them.


----------



## Punkin1024

Oh, Amy, I love the apron photos! I miss aprons! You all look gorgeous and so very, very happy. Love all the smiles, made me smile too.


Thanks to all the compliments on my pics everyone. Caroline - yup, Marmie is usually sleeping on my chest while I'm at the computer in the evenings. Makes it extremely difficult to type messages, which is why I usually end up on Facebook playing games where I only have to click the mouse. Ha!


----------



## mergirl

steely said:


> I think my Mom and sisters look beautiful. We were down one sister, she got iced in. It's not quite the same when it's not everyone.


What a wonderful pic. You all look glorious!


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> I think my Mom and sisters look beautiful. We were down one sister, she got iced in. It's not quite the same when it's not everyone.



Ooh what a beautiful pic. The aprons are perfect, what a lovely tradition 
This thread is good for us all!


----------



## littlefairywren

Punkin1024 said:


> Okey dokey - a few pictures taken in November and December:
> Me and Marmie, she does this practically every evening when I'm on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 74631



I love your pics Punkin, the snow looks so Christmassy to me. Marmie is so cute! She does what my Mouse does, but she sits right on my belly and the edge of the desk. And then has the hide to get narky when I want to type


----------



## rainyday

steely said:


> Thanks everyone, the aprons have become a tradition. This picture is from Christmas 2008. My #2 sister is an excellent seamstress. The first year she made us red aprons with our names on them. I can't find that picture. Last year was the pink aprons and we love getting them.



That's awesome. I'm biased, but aprons are a lost treasure.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I opened this thread for the first time today. Good cover! I like this one because it's of me and my twin sister. I don't have many of the two of us together.


----------



## steely

That's a great picture, lulu! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

steely said:


> That's a great picture, lulu! :happy:



Thanks Steely!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh what a beautiful pic. The aprons are perfect, what a lovely tradition
> This thread is good for us all!



Exactly what I was thinking- what a great gift idea. I'm sure they are treasured for years to come and can be passed down to future generations 



luscious_lulu said:


> I opened this thread for the first time today. Good cover! I like this one because it's of me and my twin sister. I don't have many of the two of us together.



Is she your fraternal twin? I'm the mom of fraternal twins so I'm always interested in them


----------



## LovelyLiz

I also just opened this thread for the first time today! I had been ignorning it, but finally wanted to try to understand why so many people wanted to talk about clothing fibers. I figured it must have been a much more important issue than I had ever realized! lol...

But I was instead so happy to see all of you beautiful, beautiful women! Wow! What amazingly radiant women you all are! Seriously.


----------



## Punkin1024

Lulu - Love the picture! You have a twin...fantastic!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly what I was thinking- what a great gift idea. I'm sure they are treasured for years to come and can be passed down to future generations
> 
> Is she your fraternal twin? I'm the mom of fraternal twins so I'm always interested in them




Yes, we are fraternal twins. My two oldest brothers are fraternal twins as well. 



Punkin1024 said:


> Lulu - Love the picture! You have a twin...fantastic!



Thanks Punkin.


----------



## Aust99

Here I am at my house... about to head out for NYE celebrations.... Look how beautiful the sky looks in the background... Love the summer... I was feeling pretty good when I took this pic.:happy:
View attachment 74831


----------



## Paul

Aust99 said:


> Here I am at my house... about to head out for NYE celebrations.... Look how beautiful the sky looks in the background... Love the summer... I was feeling pretty good when I took this pic.:happy:
> View attachment 74831


 
You are lovely!


----------



## Aust99

Thanks Paul...


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Lulu and Aust those are great pics! Gorgeous ladies! :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024

Lovely photo, Aust99! Still have a difficult time remembering it is summer in Australia. The sky does look awesome!


----------



## Aust99

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Lulu and Aust those are great pics! Gorgeous ladies! :wubu:


Thanks very much!!



Punkin1024 said:


> Lovely photo, Aust99! Still have a difficult time remembering it is summer in Australia. The sky does look awesome!


Yeah, it's been lovely weather. It was about 6pm when that photo was taken. No sign of the sun going down... I love summer!


----------



## Shosh

Punkin1024 said:


> Okey dokey - a few pictures taken in November and December:
> Me and Marmie, she does this practically every evening when I'm on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 74631
> 
> 
> At my company Christmas party at the Ball Ranch just outside of Abilene.
> 
> View attachment 74633
> 
> 
> On our front porch after we got home on December 24 - right after the blizzard. We had snow drifts about 2 feet high!
> 
> View attachment 74634
> 
> I'm standing on our little drive. My back is to the neighboring farm. Taken today and all the snow still hasn't melted!



Is there anything better than having our pets snuggle up to us?:wubu:

So cute!

xo


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh resized 3.jpg


It is Summertime here in Australia, and I am wearing a singlet. I am letting my fatty flabby arms be free!


----------



## Punkin1024

Shoshie! You look good in black! Love the picture.


----------



## steely

You look great, Shosh!


----------



## steely

My latest FB profile pic.


----------



## luscious_lulu

steely said:


> My latest FB profile pic.



Great pic!


----------



## steely

Thank you, lulu :happy: You always make me feel good.


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> My latest FB profile pic.



You are beautiful steely, and I can see lippy too. Such lovely eyes


----------



## steely

Thank you, littlefairy. It's colored lip balm, it's pretty and it's so cold here you have to protect your lips. I am ready for spring!


----------



## Punkin1024

You have such lovely skin, Amy - it really glows!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

steely said:


> My latest FB profile pic.



Wait... wait.... GASP! Why Steely! Is that-- is that make-up?! Go ahead with 2010 spunky self! I love it!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Love your new pic Amy! Good pic as always Shosh! You ladies are gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## steely

Punkin1024 said:


> You have such lovely skin, Amy - it really glows!



Thank you Ella, that would be my rosy British ancestors. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Wait... wait.... GASP! Why Steely! Is that-- is that make-up?! Go ahead with 2010 spunky self! I love it!



Thank you! Just lip balm, OWA. See, I don't need make up.  Actually I've been using a little more lately. It seems to make my eyes look more noticable.



BubbleButtBabe said:


> Love your new pic Amy! Good pic as always Shosh! You ladies are gorgeous! :wubu:



Thank you, Ms 3B, yes she is gorgeous! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........


View attachment Me 2 resz.JPG


View attachment Me 1 resz.JPG


----------



## rainyday

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........



Not so fast, beautiful. The rules say: 



> Here's your assignment:
> 
> 1) Post a picture that makes YOU feel good about yourself.
> 
> 2) Tell us why it makes you feel positive.
> 
> 3) If someone says something pleasant about it, say thank you. :bow:



Now go back and do it over until you get it right!  (Not the picture part--your pictures are gorgeous! Just the part about why the pics you shared make you feel positive.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rainyday said:


> Not so fast, beautiful. The rules say:
> 
> 
> 
> Now go back and do it over until you get it right!  (Not the picture part--your pictures are gorgeous! Just the part about why the pics you shared make you feel positive.)



My skin's looking not red and blotchy and my hair isn't all frizzed out and crazy.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........
> 
> 
> View attachment 75164
> 
> 
> View attachment 75165



No ugh, you look just lovely! And I want your hair. I always wanted curls, and not this straight baby flyaway stuff I was given


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........
> 
> 
> View attachment 75164
> 
> 
> View attachment 75165



You look beautiful.  That is the point of this thread, pictures that make you feel beautiful. I used to hate pictures but now, it's nice. I feel beautiful when I post them here.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> No ugh, you look just lovely! And I want your hair. I always wanted curls, and not this straight baby flyaway stuff I was given



Thank you lovely.



steely said:


> You look beautiful.  That is the point of this thread, pictures that make you feel beautiful. I used to hate pictures but now, it's nice. I feel beautiful when I post them here.



Thanks.

I've always (even as a young child) been extremely camera shy (well, camera terrified lol). I'm trying to get better about it, but it's very hard.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thank you lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *I've always (even as a young child) been extremely camera shy (well, camera terrified lol). I'm trying to get better about it, but it's very hard.*



I know how you feel Devi. Whenever I see someone with a camera at gatherings, I try very hard (and fast) to blend into a pot plant or a curtain lol. The first time I posted a pic in this thread I felt so uptight about it, I almost chickened out. But rainy and steely are right, this is the place to feel safe and accepted for the women we are. In all our glory


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74958
> 
> 
> It is Summertime here in Australia, and I am wearing a singlet. I am letting my fatty flabby arms be free!



You are always lovely- the summer has been good to you :bow:



steely said:


> My latest FB profile pic.



I love it! You really look good :happy:



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........



I don't know why- you're gorgeous! :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I know how you feel Devi. Whenever I see someone with a camera at gatherings, I try very hard (and fast) to blend into a pot plant or a curtain lol.



LOL I do the same thing. In fact, if I see a person nearby that has a camera, and they might accidentally get a shot of me, I scamper off. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know why- you're gorgeous! :bow:



:blush: Thank you Greenie :blush:


----------



## rainyday

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know why- you're gorgeous! :bow:



Seconded, totally! And thanks for the repost, Mizz. Hope I didn't make you feel uncomfortable with my demand.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rainyday said:


> Seconded, totally! And thanks for the repost, Mizz. Hope I didn't make you feel uncomfortable with my demand.



Thank ya deary. Nah, I need to do that...find good things.


----------



## Punkin1024

Aww, Mizz, another lovely BBW with gorgeous big, brown eyes!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, Mizz, another lovely BBW with gorgeous big, brown eyes!



Thanks


----------



## luscious_lulu

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, Mizz, another lovely BBW with gorgeous big, brown eyes!



Don't forget her amazing clear skin!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Amy you are gorgeous,don't sell yourself short..:wubu:

Devi those are great pics and you are gorgeous as well..:wubu:

I am so bad about taking pics that I have been known to turn my back to the camera and pretend to look at something else..I hate having my pic taken..


Rainy this is one of the best threads on this site...Thank you for starting it!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> Don't forget her amazing clear skin!





BubbleButtBabe said:


> Devi those are great pics and you are gorgeous as well..:wubu:



Thank you both! :blush:


----------



## Tania

Super pics, Devi!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Super pics, Devi!



Thank ya girlie


----------



## katorade

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........
> 
> 
> View attachment 75164
> 
> 
> View attachment 75165




You have those fantastic, thick, structural eyebrows a la Audrey Hepburn. Please, never let anyone touch them and try to thin them out!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

katorade said:


> You have those fantastic, thick, structural eyebrows a la Audrey Hepburn. Please, never let anyone touch them and try to thin them out!



LOL Thank you; I won't!


----------



## Aust99

:happy:So... I was browsing through some of my pics from my travels last year and I came across this one of me and my friend on our trip up to Scotland. We were both on the half term break and decided to head up and explore a bit. I love this pic because we both look so relaxed and happy... prob happy not to be teaching.. lol :happy: Oh.. and the look on my friends face still cracks me up:happy:
View attachment 75277


----------



## steely

Very nice picture, Aust


----------



## Aust99

steely said:


> Very nice picture, Aust



Thanks Steely.... your recent contributions have been really great:happy:


----------



## steely

Thank you, how sweet of you to say so. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> :happy:So... I was browsing through some of my pics from my travels last year and I came across this one of me and my friend on our trip up to Scotland.



Great pic! 
Mizz


----------



## mergirl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since the rules say in need to post a pic, I will. I hate having my pic taken.......ugh........
> 
> 
> View attachment 75164
> 
> 
> View attachment 75165


You look like the "kind of person who keeps a parrot"... in other words an awsome person!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> You look like the "kind of person who keeps a parrot"... in other words an awsome person!!



ROFL.............thanks Mizz Mertastic!


----------



## Punkin1024

I finally got Mark to take some new pictures. All of them our outside our house.
Me and my sweet Pest.
View attachment Me and Pest, shoulder shot, January 18, 2010.jpg

I'm sitting on our front porch bench.
View attachment Me on front porch bench, January 18, 2010.jpg

Yup, we still have our Christmas decorations...even a few Fall decorations out. LOL!
View attachment Me, front porch next to Fall and Winter decorations, January 18, 2010.jpg

I like this one because you can see the color of my eyes, I'm finally not squinting...too much. hehe!
View attachment Me, take 3, front porch, January 18, 2010.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got Mark to take some new pictures. All of them our outside our house.
> Me and my sweet Pest.
> View attachment 75600
> 
> I'm sitting on our front porch bench.
> View attachment 75601
> 
> Yup, we still have our Christmas decorations...even a few Fall decorations out. LOL!
> View attachment 75602
> 
> I like this one because you can see the color of my eyes, I'm finally not squinting...too much. hehe!
> View attachment 75603



That's a really good color on you- love the photos and the cat


----------



## luscious_lulu

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got Mark to take some new pictures. All of them our outside our house.
> Me and my sweet Pest.
> 
> I'm sitting on our front porch bench.
> 
> Yup, we still have our Christmas decorations...even a few Fall decorations out. LOL!
> 
> I like this one because you can see the color of my eyes, I'm finally not squinting...too much. hehe!



Nice pics, I especially like the last one of you.


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank you Caroline and Lulu. Caroline, the color is sage green. Mark compliments me everytime I wear that color or olive green.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got Mark to take some new pictures. All of them our outside our house.
> Me and my sweet Pest.



You look great! Love that color on you, Pest, and your bench!


----------



## steely

Punkin, you look lovely, as usual. You know I love the kitty. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

At home, on the mend...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...



You may be on the mend.....but you're stunning! You have a glow about you.


----------



## mpls_girl26

If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few. 

#1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well  


#2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love. 

#3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago! 

View attachment Picture 225.jpg


View attachment Picture 089.jpg


View attachment Picture 009.jpg


----------



## steely

ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...



Wonderful picture!


----------



## steely

mpls_girl26 said:


> If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few.
> 
> #1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well
> 
> 
> #2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love.
> 
> #3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago!



Beautiful, it looks like fun!


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You may be on the mend.....but you're stunning! You have a glow about you.





ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...



You are stunning



mpls_girl26 said:


> If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few.
> 
> #1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well
> 
> 
> #2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love.
> 
> #3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago!



Great pics


----------



## littlefairywren

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got Mark to take some new pictures. All of them our outside our house.
> Me and my sweet Pest.
> View attachment 75600
> 
> I'm sitting on our front porch bench.
> View attachment 75601
> 
> Yup, we still have our Christmas decorations...even a few Fall decorations out. LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 75602
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because you can see the color of my eyes, I'm finally not squinting...too much. hehe!
> View attachment 75603



I love your Pest Punkin, so cute. You look so calm and serene in that colour. Wow, has all of that snow gone already?



ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...



I wish I looked as beautiful as you, when I was on the mend. You just glow 



mpls_girl26 said:


> If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few.
> 
> #1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well
> 
> 
> #2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love.
> 
> #3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago!



You do have lovely eyes!


----------



## mergirl

ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...


Glad you are on the mend. You are stunning missus. x


----------



## mergirl

mpls_girl26 said:


> If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few.
> 
> #1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well
> 
> 
> #2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love.
> 
> #3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago!


Great pics. You look like you are having fun!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> If I ever figure out how to resize my photos I could post a LOT more with all my kids. Until then....here's a few.
> 
> #1 - me with my friend's little girl, Claira. Whenever I need to get away from life, I head "Up North" and get away from it all. Nothing beats the smile and giggles I get when Claira sees me pull up in the driveway. She's quite the camera ham as well
> 
> 
> #2 - picture of myself that I like. Shows my eyes off which I happen to love.
> 
> #3 - picture of me and one of my very favorite people in the whole world - my best friend Kevin. We were out at a gay club dancing (and maybe a little drinking as well) the night away in Chicago!



You look great .


----------



## Punkin1024

Ashmamma - you are so gorgeous - even when recovering!

mpls - You do have gorgeous blue eyes. Love the pics.


----------



## katorade

ashmamma84 said:


> At home, on the mend...



On the mend from looking ridiculously good? You came down with a case of still managing to look better than most Olay skincare models? *shakes fist*


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I love the pics ladies....

Ella you look so calm and serene and you are right that is a good color for you!

Ash hon,you look good no matter what..Love your skin.<sighs> Wish I was young again! 

Mpls you are such a cutie!! OMG what great eyes..Love your pics!

All of you are so gorgeous,such a trio of crowd pleasers !! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## steely

I was looking at this picture and the thought occured to me, I have become prettier since Harold's death. I'm not sure if that is true or it is just my perception that has changed. It could be having my diabetes under control. I'm just not sure, it could be a combination of these things.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> I was looking at this picture and the thought occured to me, I have become prettier since Harold's death. I'm not sure if that is true or it is just my perception that has changed. It could be having my diabetes under control. I'm just not sure, it could be a combination of these things.



You look fabulous!!! :bow:

Hmmmmmmm............maybe since you've started taking care of everything and are more self-assured that you can handle anything that life tosses you???


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> I was looking at this picture and the thought occured to me, I have become prettier since Harold's death. I'm not sure if that is true or it is just my perception that has changed. It could be having my diabetes under control. I'm just not sure, it could be a combination of these things.



You look so beautiful steely...like you are glowing. You also look at ease. I love seeing you post your pics, but this one most of all :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

steely said:


> I was looking at this picture and the thought occured to me, I have become prettier since Harold's death. I'm not sure if that is true or it is just my perception that has changed. It could be having my diabetes under control. I'm just not sure, it could be a combination of these things.



Beautiful!


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look fabulous!!! :bow:
> 
> Hmmmmmmm............maybe since you've started taking care of everything and are more self-assured that you can handle anything that life tosses you???



That may be part of it, I still don't feel like I can handle anything but maybe inside I know I can. Thanks, Mizz! 



littlefairywren said:


> You look so beautiful steely...like you are glowing. You also look at ease. I love seeing you post your pics, but this one most of all :happy:



Thank you, lfw! You are so sweet to me. :bow:



luscious_lulu said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you, lulu! :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Amy it could be getting your diabetes under control but I think it is realizing you can and will survive..You know that you have to be better to you!

Well chit forgot..That is a great pic of you! Such a pretty lady!


----------



## steely

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Amy it could be getting your diabetes under control but I think it is realizing you can and will survive..You know that you have to be better to you!
> 
> Well chit forgot..That is a great pic of you! Such a pretty lady!



Thank you, sweet lady. :happy: The picture really is incidental, I think it does show more strength maybe but only because I can't see all of you in person. I think you would be able to tell if you could be around me. I would like that, to see all of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Punkin1024

Amy, what a gorgeous picture! I am so glad you are feeling better and have the blood sugar under control. Confidence does a body good.


----------



## mpls_girl26

From this weekend with my niece and nephew. 

#1 - at the snow sculpting competition at the state fairground for the St. Paul Winter Carnival. There was a nice little tunnel through that structure and I sat down in it for just a minute to take a picture and I came up with a VERY wet butt.....not fun to sit at dinner after that but well worth it to be with the monkeys  

# 2 - with my niece Madelyne at the Gutherie Theater overlooking Minneapolis. 

#3 - with my nephew Dan at the Wild game. He thought it was pretty cool and loved his flaming pucks that I let him get painted on BOTH cheeks....for double the price of course! LOL. 

View attachment 20354_1312445222061_1558561723_30787064_5809773_n.jpg


View attachment 20354_1312453942279_1558561723_30787120_1255706_n.jpg


View attachment 20354_1312454742299_1558561723_30787138_5217169_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

mpls_girl26 said:


> From this weekend with my niece and nephew.
> 
> #1 - at the snow sculpting competition at the state fairground for the St. Paul Winter Carnival. There was a nice little tunnel through that structure and I sat down in it for just a minute to take a picture and I came up with a VERY wet butt.....not fun to sit at dinner after that but well worth it to be with the monkeys
> 
> # 2 - with my niece Madelyne at the Gutherie Theater overlooking Minneapolis.
> 
> #3 - with my nephew Dan at the Wild game. He thought it was pretty cool and loved his flaming pucks that I let him get painted on BOTH cheeks....for double the price of course! LOL.



I am in love with your happy smile and face mpls_girl, you remind me so much of my cousin Michele  Great pics!


----------



## mergirl

steely said:


> I was looking at this picture and the thought occured to me, I have become prettier since Harold's death. I'm not sure if that is true or it is just my perception that has changed. It could be having my diabetes under control. I'm just not sure, it could be a combination of these things.


You look beautiful Steely. I love how this picture captures a determined and sort of mischievous look too. You look full of beans (erm..do you guys use that expression? lol) ..like you have new energy.


----------



## mergirl

mpls_girl26 said:


> From this weekend with my niece and nephew.
> 
> #1 - at the snow sculpting competition at the state fairground for the St. Paul Winter Carnival. There was a nice little tunnel through that structure and I sat down in it for just a minute to take a picture and I came up with a VERY wet butt.....not fun to sit at dinner after that but well worth it to be with the monkeys
> 
> # 2 - with my niece Madelyne at the Gutherie Theater overlooking Minneapolis.
> 
> #3 - with my nephew Dan at the Wild game. He thought it was pretty cool and loved his flaming pucks that I let him get painted on BOTH cheeks....for double the price of course! LOL.


Such cute pics! I love it that it looks like you are all having so much fun!


----------



## steely

mpls_girl26 said:


> From this weekend with my niece and nephew.
> 
> #1 - at the snow sculpting competition at the state fairground for the St. Paul Winter Carnival. There was a nice little tunnel through that structure and I sat down in it for just a minute to take a picture and I came up with a VERY wet butt.....not fun to sit at dinner after that but well worth it to be with the monkeys
> 
> # 2 - with my niece Madelyne at the Gutherie Theater overlooking Minneapolis.
> 
> #3 - with my nephew Dan at the Wild game. He thought it was pretty cool and loved his flaming pucks that I let him get painted on BOTH cheeks....for double the price of course! LOL.



These are great, you all look so happy. :happy:


----------



## steely

mergirl said:


> You look beautiful Steely. I love how this picture captures a determined and sort of mischievous look too. You look full of beans (erm..do you guys use that expression? lol) ..like you have new energy.



Thank you, Mer. I am, what most people call me, a hot mess. LOL, I truly am a mess and I don't know that is in a good way!


----------



## steely

It's been too long since anyone posted here and I have way too much time on my hands, LOL! It is gusting to 55 mph and the wind chill is 14 degrees. This is my trip to the mailbox! Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## littlefairywren

You look so cute in your beanie! I love it when you post your pics Amy :happy:


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> You look so cute in your beanie! I love it when you post your pics Amy :happy:



Thank you, dear. It is so cold. My skin does not like the cold weather, at all. I think everyone should post pics! Often, all the time, come on people post some pictures!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> It's been too long since anyone posted here and I have way too much time on my hands, LOL! It is gusting to 55 mph and the wind chill is 14 degrees. This is my trip to the mailbox! Fun, fun, fun!



You look fantastic!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look fantastic!!!!!! :bow:



Thank you, I think I look cold, very cold.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Steely, I think you should wear purple more often!


----------



## steely

luscious_lulu said:


> Steely, I think you should wear purple more often!



Thank you, I do wear a lot of purple. Varying shades from lavender to grape, I hadn't really thought about it before. I like it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> It's been too long since anyone posted here and I have way too much time on my hands, LOL! It is gusting to 55 mph and the wind chill is 14 degrees. This is my trip to the mailbox! Fun, fun, fun!



Too cute! Looks like you're having a good time in the snow!


----------



## Punkin1024

Yet another lovely pic from a lovely woman! Everyone is right, Amy, you rock in purple! I'd take more pictures if my arms were longer! ha! Elsewise, I gotta wait till hubby has camera in hand before I can get my picture taken!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

steely said:


> It's been too long since anyone posted here and I have way too much time on my hands, LOL! It is gusting to 55 mph and the wind chill is 14 degrees. This is my trip to the mailbox! Fun, fun, fun!



Great pic, Amy. I agree that purple looks lovely on you!


----------



## mpls_girl26

I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take! 

View attachment Real Women Have Curves.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take!



Perfect....I love it lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take!





littlefairywren said:


> Perfect....I love it lol



*Ditto! What a great pic!*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take!



Great pic and I'm glad you had fun


----------



## steely

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take!



Sounds wonderful! You look great!


----------



## Punkin1024

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just got back from Cancun, Mexico and we went snorkeling in Akumal and Yal Ku Lagoon. The lagoon was absolutely amazing and no tour buses can get back there so there were not many people there. They had little statues everywhere - this was a favorite. I should have been looking down but oh well....it was still fun to take!



I love this picture! You look great and I love that statue! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dressed up for an interview today..waste of time..but at least I looked cute!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Dressed up for an interview today..waste of time..but at least I looked cute!




You look great!!

Oh no, what happened???

P.S. Where do you live in TX? What sort of position are you looking for? I know some people that might know of some openings here and there. You can PM me if you want to with this info.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great!!
> 
> Oh no, what happened???
> 
> P.S. Where do you live in TX? What sort of position are you looking for? I know some people that might know of some openings here and there. You can PM me if you want to with this info.



Thanks! The job doesn't start until August and I had no idea. We drove about an hour to get there...blah BLAH.

I'm in the Garland area. I'm looking for either a teaching job or something along the lines of Curriculum Coordinator/Program Coordinator/Assistant Director of something..lol

I have a BS in Early Childhood and a M.Ed in Administration.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks! The job doesn't start until August and I had no idea. We drove about an hour to get there...blah BLAH.
> 
> I'm in the Garland area. I'm looking for either a teaching job or something along the lines of Curriculum Coordinator/Program Coordinator/Assistant Director of something..lol
> 
> I have a BS in Early Childhood and a M.Ed in Administration.



I know someone in Irving. I'll see if she knows of anything.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know someone in Irving. I'll see if she knows of anything.



P.S. Irving I.S.D. is always looking for subs, and you can expect to work every day doing that. That might be something to look into while you look for a full-time job with benefits.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> P.S. Irving I.S.D. is always looking for subs, and you can expect to work every day doing that. That might be something to look into while you look for a full-time job with benefits.



The problem is that Irving is kind of a hike just for a subbing job. It's about 45 minutes from us. Now, a full time teaching position wouldn't be bad..because the salary would cover the toll and any other traveling expenses.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> The problem is that Irving is kind of a hike just for a subbing job. It's about 45 minutes from us. Now, a full time teaching position wouldn't be bad..because the salary would cover the toll and any other traveling expenses.
> 
> Thanks for your help!




They do have open positions for teaching
http://www.irvingisd.net/hr.htm

I'll get my mom to ask her friend that works as a part-time diagnostician (she retired from Special Ed Admin, then came back as a part-time diagnostician). My mom was with the school district for over 20 years as a teacher. 

As far as all the courses the other place wants you to take, usually what happens in Irving I.S.D. is that you're teaching, and at the same time doing the courses.

I live in Grand Prairie (hate, hate, hate Grand Prairie)


----------



## msbard90

At a rest stop on our way back home from New Hampshire. I was so hungry lol!


----------



## littlefairywren

msbard90 said:


> At a rest stop on our way back home from New Hampshire. I was so hungry lol!



What a lovely pic....you both look so happy. You've got a beautiful smile msbard!


----------



## msbard90

Thank you! We were probably really happy because our rental car was so fuel efficient, we could afford to eat some good food


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

msbard90 said:


> At a rest stop on our way back home from New Hampshire. I was so hungry lol!



Love the pic!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Celebrating my birthday Saturday night with one of my best friends (left) and my sister (right). 

View attachment resized - 3 amigos.jpg


View attachment me and amanda - resized.jpg


View attachment resized - me and robin.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> Celebrating my birthday Saturday night with one of my best friends (left) and my sister (right).



Great pics and happy hatchday!


----------



## msbard90

great pics! You look so cute!


----------



## littlefairywren

mpls_girl26 said:


> Celebrating my birthday Saturday night with one of my best friends (left) and my sister (right).



Happy belated Birthday mpls_girl...it looks like you had a great night, and you still remind me of my cousin. Beautiful smile!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Thanks all! We did have a great night and I remember EVERYTHING about the night which is something I can't say about all of my birthday night last year...lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> Thanks all! We did have a great night *and I remember EVERYTHING about the night *which is something I can't say about all of my birthday night last year...lol.



Congrats?????


----------



## ashmamma84

*hip bump* After a long day at work


----------



## littlefairywren

ashmamma84 said:


> *hip bump* After a long day at work



You are so adorable...I just want to give you a big hug!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

MisticalMisty said:


> Dressed up for an interview today..waste of time..but at least I looked cute!
> 
> 
> Wow! You look great! (also, your house is pretty!) Now I can visuallize you making all those great ornaments! What were you interviewing for?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

ashmamma84 said:


> *hip bump* After a long day at work
> 
> I should look so fresh and put together after work! Wow! Hope your weekend is relaxing.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ashmamma84 said:


> *hip bump* After a long day at work



You're just too adorable!


----------



## Weeze

i'm here... judging everything you post with my judgement face.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weeze said:


> i'm here... judging everything you post with my judgement face.



You're so pretty!

Now judge that!


----------



## Weeze

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're so pretty!
> 
> Now judge that!



I can't rep you ;_; but awww fanks


----------



## littlefairywren

Weeze said:


> i'm here... judging everything you post with my judgement face.



Weeze = cute as a button!


----------



## Punkin1024

Ashmamma - Looking lovely as always! I sure hope I can meet you in person someday!

Weez: You have lovely skin!

Thanks ladies for sharing picks with us.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Love looking at these! I'm back after a bit of a busy spell and this was the first thread I checked. It is so wonderful to feed off of this positive energy.

You're all so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kristineirl

may i just say, that this is a wonderful thread &#9829;

i have two pictures that make me feel happy about myself and they are both from before i gained a lot of weight. i'll find a recent picture that makes me feel good soon! 

the first is with an ex, and i have always loved the expression on my face (and my awesome red hair!)

the second was the first non-face only pic i had in a long time. i always had issues with my body being in pictures, but this was the first one that made me feel proud of it, proud of being me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

kristineirl said:


> may i just say, that this is a wonderful thread &#9829;
> 
> i have two pictures that make me feel happy about myself and they are both from before i gained a lot of weight. i'll find a recent picture that makes me feel good soon!
> 
> the first is with an ex, and i have always loved the expression on my face (and my awesome red hair!)
> 
> the second was the first non-face only pic i had in a long time. i always had issues with my body being in pictures, but this was the first one that made me feel proud of it, proud of being me.



Great pics! Love the one with the balloons!


----------



## kristineirl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pics! Love the one with the balloons!



thank you :]

i printed a copy for my mother years back and she still has it in her kitchen ^_^


----------



## LillyBBBW

Bumping this thread, because I have a new favorite pic.






I simply love this picture. Often times I see pictures of myself and I'm puzzled by them. Either they're horrible and I wonder if I really look like that to everyone or they are surreal in that it makes me look like somebody else. When everyone says, "OMG that's a great picture of you!" I become even more disillusioned. I've rendered myself numb to most of them now and try not to let my image ruin who I am. THIS picture though... this one looks exactly like what I see when I look in the mirror. Not overblown, not a caricature but an honest image of what I look like to me and that is oddly comforting and reaffirming.​


----------



## Punkin1024

Lilly - Love the photo and thanks - I've been trying to figure out how to take a photo of me and you just showed me how to do it!


----------



## Punkin1024

I finally got a few new tops. Hubby took a couple of photos last night, but I didn't like how most of them turned out. I eventually decided on a few and here they are: 

View attachment New top, June 19 2010.jpg


View attachment New top, full frame, June 19 2010.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

This picture comes from October. I still really like this picture of me. I have a few copies of it hanging on the walls around my apartment. In fact, one copy is hanging directly at my entrance door so it's the first thing people see when they walk in.

That weekend was very special for me and I felt like I meant something to someone that night. It was all such a wonderful experience.

I'm also including two other pics from the same time as the first. I love waking up and seeing these every day, or coming in from a long and stressful day and seeing a good pic of myself, smiling, hanging at the door, greeting me with a good memory.

This one is a second pic taken a few seconds after the first:





And this is my favourite angle of the first picture... And one that a lot of people seem to like 





The guy's name is Lukas Rossi. I've been a fan of his for years and have gone to many of his shows. Love him dearly. Some of my tattoos are dedicated to him, even.


----------



## littlefairywren

LillyBBBW said:


> Bumping this thread, because I have a new favorite pic.
> 
> I simply love this picture. Often times I see pictures of myself and I'm puzzled by them. Either they're horrible and I wonder if I really look like that to everyone or they are surreal in that it makes me look like somebody else. When everyone says, "OMG that's a great picture of you!" I become even more disillusioned. I've rendered myself numb to most of them now and try not to let my image ruin who I am. THIS picture though... this one looks exactly like what I see when I look in the mirror. Not overblown, not a caricature but an honest image of what I look like to me and that is oddly comforting and reaffirming.​



Lilly, your picture makes me smile. You look so happy, and simply gorgeous!



Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got a few new tops. Hubby took a couple of photos last night, but I didn't like how most of them turned out. I eventually decided on a few and here they are:



Look at you, Punkin...what a cutie, and the top is lovely 



CarlaSixx said:


> This picture comes from October. I still really like this picture of me. I have a few copies of it hanging on the walls around my apartment. In fact, one copy is hanging directly at my entrance door so it's the first thing people see when they walk in.
> 
> That weekend was very special for me and I felt like I meant something to someone that night. It was all such a wonderful experience.
> 
> I'm also including two other pics from the same time as the first. I love waking up and seeing these every day, or coming in from a long and stressful day and seeing a good pic of myself, smiling, hanging at the door, greeting me with a good memory.
> 
> This one is a second pic taken a few seconds after the first:
> 
> And this is my favourite angle of the first picture... And one that a lot of people seem to like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy's name is Lukas Rossi. I've been a fan of his for years and have gone to many of his shows. Love him dearly. Some of my tattoos are dedicated to him, even.



Great hair CarlaSixx, and you have a beautiful smile! I really love the last shot


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> Bumping this thread, because I have a new favorite pic.
> 
> 
> I simply love this picture. Often times I see pictures of myself and I'm puzzled by them. Either they're horrible and I wonder if I really look like that to everyone or they are surreal in that it makes me look like somebody else. When everyone says, "OMG that's a great picture of you!" I become even more disillusioned. I've rendered myself numb to most of them now and try not to let my image ruin who I am. THIS picture though... this one looks exactly like what I see when I look in the mirror. Not overblown, not a caricature but an honest image of what I look like to me and that is oddly comforting and reaffirming.​



Love this pic 



Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got a few new tops. Hubby took a couple of photos last night, but I didn't like how most of them turned out. I eventually decided on a few and here they are:



Great pics 



CarlaSixx said:


> This picture comes from October. I still really like this picture of me. I have a few copies of it hanging on the walls around my apartment. In fact, one copy is hanging directly at my entrance door so it's the first thing people see when they walk in.
> 
> That weekend was very special for me and I felt like I meant something to someone that night. It was all such a wonderful experience.
> 
> I'm also including two other pics from the same time as the first. I love waking up and seeing these every day, or coming in from a long and stressful day and seeing a good pic of myself, smiling, hanging at the door, greeting me with a good memory.
> 
> \



Great pics, and your hair looked adorable


----------



## Punkin1024

Hubby's maternal side of the family had a reunion last Saturday. This is a picture of me with the hubby. He is sitting, instead of standing in this one, so, for once, I look taller! hahaha! Just wish someone had told me my blouse was frumpy! Sigh! 

View attachment Me and Mark, reunion, take 2, July 3 2010.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby's maternal side of the family had a reunion last Saturday. This is a picture of me with the hubby. He is sitting, instead of standing in this one, so, for once, I look taller! hahaha! Just wish someone had told me my blouse was frumpy! Sigh!


You look great, Punkin!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby's maternal side of the family had a reunion last Saturday. This is a picture of me with the hubby. He is sitting, instead of standing in this one, so, for once, I look taller! hahaha! Just wish someone had told me my blouse was frumpy! Sigh!



Both of you look adorable together!

I think you look great!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby's maternal side of the family had a reunion last Saturday. This is a picture of me with the hubby. He is sitting, instead of standing in this one, so, for once, I look taller! hahaha! Just wish someone had told me my blouse was frumpy! Sigh!



Ella you look great, it's a lovely pic of the both of you.


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank you for the compliments everyone! Wow, I go for months without posting a single picture and now I've got more to post. These were taken today. I finally got the matching pants hemmed for this new summer outfit. I wore it to morning services this morning and one of the ladies said I look all springy. LOL!
The pictures were taken in front of our antique sideboard. 
View attachment Ella in front of sideboard, July 11, 2010.jpg

View attachment Me in front of sideboard, looking down, July 11,2010.jpg

View attachment Me in front of sideboard, cropped image, July 11, 2010.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very lovely Ella- I love that flowery blouse.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Punkin1024 said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone! Wow, I go for months without posting a single picture and now I've got more to post. These were taken today. I finally got the matching pants hemmed for this new summer outfit. I wore it to morning services this morning and one of the ladies said I look all springy. LOL!
> The pictures were taken in front of our antique sideboard.
> [



I agree with Greenie, you look lovely.


----------



## littlefairywren

Punkin1024 said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone! Wow, I go for months without posting a single picture and now I've got more to post. These were taken today. I finally got the matching pants hemmed for this new summer outfit. I wore it to morning services this morning and one of the ladies said I look all springy. LOL!
> The pictures were taken in front of our antique sideboard.



You do look all "springy"....like a lovely soft flower! Very pretty, Punkin :happy:


----------



## Shosh

Punkin1024 said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone! Wow, I go for months without posting a single picture and now I've got more to post. These were taken today. I finally got the matching pants hemmed for this new summer outfit. I wore it to morning services this morning and one of the ladies said I look all springy. LOL!
> The pictures were taken in front of our antique sideboard.
> View attachment 82054
> 
> View attachment 82055
> 
> View attachment 82056



You look so pretty Ella.


----------



## Weeze

I fell asleep on my mom's bed with the dog last night for a little bit, and after i got up and went over to my room, i got a text on my phone with this from my mom. Great. 

But still. It's me and Le` Fooz Fooz.


----------



## littlefairywren

Weeze said:


> I fell asleep on my mom's bed with the dog last night for a little bit, and after i got up and went over to my room, i got a text on my phone with this from my mom. Great.
> 
> But still. It's me and Le` Fooz Fooz.



Soooo cute!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weeze said:


> I fell asleep on my mom's bed with the dog last night for a little bit, and after i got up and went over to my room, i got a text on my phone with this from my mom. Great.
> 
> But still. It's me and Le` Fooz Fooz.



Both of you are adorable


----------



## Punkin1024

Weeze said:


> I fell asleep on my mom's bed with the dog last night for a little bit, and after i got up and went over to my room, i got a text on my phone with this from my mom. Great.
> 
> But still. It's me and Le` Fooz Fooz.



Awww! How cute!


And...Thank you for the compliments Caroline, Devi, Kimberly and Shosh. You con't know how much I needed to feel pretty lately. Compliments from you all make me feel wonderful! :happy:


----------



## Weeze

Thanks ladies  I told Fuzz you liked it and she... well, actually she just kept staring at me and my chicken nuggest box. 
In other news. I have cupcake earrings... CUPCAKE EARRINGS. I have to admit... I like wearing these and my swedish fish earrings just because it's a little piece to make me feel... different. I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## Lamia

Weeze said:


> Thanks ladies  I told Fuzz you liked it and she... well, actually she just kept staring at me and my chicken nuggest box.
> In other news. I have cupcake earrings... CUPCAKE EARRINGS. I have to admit... I like wearing these and my swedish fish earrings just because it's a little piece to make me feel... different. I don't know what that says about me.



I think it says that you're awesome because you love cupcakes enough to wear images of them on your earlobes!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weeze said:


> Thanks ladies  I told Fuzz you liked it and she... well, actually she just kept staring at me and my chicken nuggest box.
> In other news. I have cupcake earrings... CUPCAKE EARRINGS. I have to admit... I like wearing these and my swedish fish earrings just because it's a little piece to make me feel... different. I don't know what that says about me.



Great pic, and I love the earrings!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Weeze said:


> Thanks ladies  ...snip...
> In other news. I have cupcake earrings... CUPCAKE EARRINGS. I have to admit... I like wearing these and my swedish fish earrings just because it's a little piece to make me feel... different. I don't know what that says about me.



CUPCAKE EARRINGS! :happy: And the cuteness factor goes off the charts!:happy:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I love this photo. It's the only one of our cat Pete. He's gone now  One bad thing about living in the sticks in Vermont. 

View attachment Viv holding Pete.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I love this photo. It's the only one of our cat Pete. He's gone now  One bad thing about living in the sticks in Vermont.



I love this photo too, Viv! You look so happy, and such a lovely smile :happy:
Pete was adorable...hugs.


----------



## Punkin1024

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I love this photo. It's the only one of our cat Pete. He's gone now  One bad thing about living in the sticks in Vermont.



Awww, love the picture of you and Pete. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I love this photo. It's the only one of our cat Pete. He's gone now  One bad thing about living in the sticks in Vermont.



Great picture of you and your baby


----------



## Punkin1024

I can wear the green dress again! Here's some pictures taken today! 

View attachment Me in green dress II, July 18, 2010.jpg


View attachment Me in green dress, full profile III, July 18, 2010.jpg


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Punkin1024 said:


> I can wear the green dress again! Here's some pictures taken today!



Love the green dress!


----------



## littlefairywren

Punkin1024 said:


> I can wear the green dress again! Here's some pictures taken today!



That dress is beautiful on you, Punkin! It suits you perfectly :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I love this photo. It's the only one of our cat Pete. He's gone now  One bad thing about living in the sticks in Vermont.



You and your baby are just adorable .



Punkin1024 said:


> I can wear the green dress again! Here's some pictures taken today!



Looking lovely as always .


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank you ladies!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Of course I got drawn in by the thread title because I'm a natural fabrics gal. ...Yet I do have some synthetics in my wardrobe, mostly because they're cheaper and tend to drape better on my body.

At any rate, here's some recent pics of me I love.

I've already posted this one elsewhere on the forum, but I like it because it's one of the most relaxed-looking pics of me (me and anxiety are usually very close friends), and I love my little mod hallway details in the background.







Another favorite, snapped by my friend Kat on the Teacup Ride at Disneyland. I call this one "Teacup Lolita" (heh). FYI, the pic was taken during Bats Day at D-land.






Another hilarious one snapped by my friend Kat at Bats Day. I just had to open my parasol on the rocket ride. Wouldn't _you?_






Lastly, a pic of me with bangs and reading glasses from about 2 years ago. I vascillate between cutting my bangs and growing them out. Sometimes I love them, and then I get sick of them in a few months, so I grow them out... and then I miss having bangs and get them cut again. I'm never satisfied. Heh.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thirtiesgirl said:


> Of course I got drawn in by the thread title because I'm a natural fabrics gal. ...Yet I do have some synthetics in my wardrobe, mostly because they're cheaper and tend to drape better on my body.
> 
> At any rate, here's some recent pics of me I love.
> 
> I've already posted this one elsewhere on the forum, but I like it because it's one of the most relaxed-looking pics of me (me and anxiety are usually very close friends), and I love my little mod hallway details in the background.
> 
> 
> Another favorite, snapped by my friend Kat on the Teacup Ride at Disneyland. I call this one "Teacup Lolita" (heh). FYI, the pic was taken during Bats Day at D-land.
> 
> 
> Another hilarious one snapped by my friend Kat at Bats Day. I just had to open my parasol on the rocket ride. Wouldn't _you?_
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a pic of me with bangs and reading glasses from about 2 years ago. I vascillate between cutting my bangs and growing them out. Sometimes I love them, and then I get sick of them in a few months, so I grow them out... and then I miss having bangs and get them cut again. I'm never satisfied. Heh.



Love the pics!! You're very pretty . 

Welcome!


----------



## Punkin1024

thirtiesgirl said:


> Of course I got drawn in by the thread title because I'm a natural fabrics gal. ...Yet I do have some synthetics in my wardrobe, mostly because they're cheaper and tend to drape better on my body.
> At any rate, here's some recent pics of me I love.]
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the pictures, especially the Disneyland photos. Welcome to the BBW Forum, glad to see you jumping into posting!


----------



## kristineirl

_ snip_


thirtiesgirl said:


> Another hilarious one snapped by my friend Kat at Bats Day. I just had to open my parasol on the rocket ride. Wouldn't _you?_


 _snap_


this is probably the best picture i've ever seen anyone take at disneyland. i mean, it made me smile just looking at it ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren

kristineirl said:


> _ snip_ _snap_
> 
> 
> this is probably the best picture i've ever seen anyone take at disneyland. i mean, it made me smile just looking at it ^_^



I will second this! What a fun photo...btw, welcome to the boards thirtiesgirl


----------



## LillyBBBW

*BEFORE*





*AFTER*





lol Dig my artificial facelift from that ponytail.  I love these pics, they make me giggle.





I actually felt flirty in this dress. I'm not a flirty person at all but at that moment I felt like I could walk up to anyone and say, "Hello Sailor." lol​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm digging the up hair-do, but I am loving that third picture woman!

You are wearing that dress and your look has "_Come Hither_" all over it!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love the pics!! You're very pretty .
> 
> Welcome!





Punkin1024 said:


> Loved all the pictures, especially the Disneyland photos. Welcome to the BBW Forum, glad to see you jumping into posting!





kristineirl said:


> this is probably the best picture i've ever seen anyone take at disneyland. i mean, it made me smile just looking at it ^_^





littlefairywren said:


> I will second this! What a fun photo...btw, welcome to the boards thirtiesgirl



Aw, thanks you guys. This warms my heart. :wubu: Yeah, that's a fun picture. That was Bats Day in 2007, back when they did it in August at Disneyland. Bats Day, for those who don't know, is 'goth day' at Disneyland, when anywhere from 2000 to 3000 goths take over the park, among Disney's other guests. It's been going on for nearly 10 years now. Whose bright idea it was to get a bunch of goths together in their black leather, vinyl, corsets and PVC in Anaheim in the August heat, I'll never know. You just try not to let your makeup run and look like a wilting violet. That's why I brought the parasol. ...And of course my friend Kat dared me to open it on the rocket ride, so I couldn't say no. ...Look out, Mary Poppins, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Myn

This is from a few years ago and I don't have the individual pictures anymore, but I ended up loving how I looked in a couple of these. It was the first time I'd dyed my hair an unnatural color and I loved it. I miss my blue hair.

Hrm. The attachment went weird. To Photobucket!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> lol Dig my artificial facelift from that ponytail.  I love these pics, they make me giggle.
> 
> 
> I actually felt flirty in this dress. I'm not a flirty person at all but at that moment I felt like I could walk up to anyone and say, "Hello Sailor." lol[/CENTER]



Looking fab, Lill!



Myn said:


> This is from a few years ago and I don't have the individual pictures anymore, but I ended up loving how I looked in a couple of these. It was the first time I'd dyed my hair an unnatural color and I loved it. I miss my blue hair.
> 
> Hrm. The attachment went weird. To Photobucket!



Love it; too fun!


----------



## Punkin1024

Lily - You know, the artificial facelift looked good. I've heard that is how some people give themselves a facelift - by pulling the skin around the eye area, then place clips in the hair and then pulling hair over the clips so they can't be seen. Also, love, love the sexy, black dress and the flowing locks. You go girl!

Myn - Though I don't think I could try an unusual color on my hair, that blue looks fabulous on you!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Meet Guenevere, my new furbaby. She is just 6 weeks old.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> Meet Guenevere, my new furbaby. She is just 6 weeks old.



So adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> So adorable!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! I <3 her.


----------



## Punkin1024

LuLu - AWWW!


----------



## Punkin1024

"Bump"

Some pictures hubby took before we went to the family reunion.

Me and our kitty KooKoo on our front porch.
View attachment Me and KooKoo, front porch, October 9, 2010.jpg


The next two are just me with the Autumn/Halloween decorations on our front porch.

View attachment Me, front porch with Autumn decor, October 9 2010.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Punkin1024 said:


> "Bump"
> 
> Some pictures hubby took before we went to the family reunion.
> 
> Me and our kitty KooKoo on our front porch.
> View attachment 85692
> 
> 
> The next two are just me with the Autumn/Halloween decorations on our front porch.
> 
> View attachment 85693


Nice photos! I noticed you picked my favorite as your avatar!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Punkin1024 said:


> "Bump"
> 
> Some pictures hubby took before we went to the family reunion.
> 
> Me and our kitty KooKoo on our front porch.
> 
> 
> The next two are just me with the Autumn/Halloween decorations on our front porch.



Love them! KooKoo's just beyond adorable!


----------



## Punkin1024

Thanks, ladies! KooKoo didn't want me to hold her just then, so it took a couple of shots to get a good photo. She's usually up for being held, but not today for some reason. She's really a sweet cat...to me and the hubby. She's totally shy around strangers and will not come near the house when we have company. She reminds me a lot of my family's first Siamese cat, Pywackit. She was a real momma cat, she had litter after litter and she was a momma to us too. She really did watch out for all of us. She was a good old cat, still miss her to this day.


----------



## littlefairywren

Punkin1024 said:


> "Bump"
> 
> Some pictures hubby took before we went to the family reunion.
> 
> Me and our kitty KooKoo on our front porch.
> View attachment 85692
> 
> 
> The next two are just me with the Autumn/Halloween decorations on our front porch.
> 
> View attachment 85693



You look so soft and sweet, Ella. The pics make me crave autumn, and a wish for Mouse to be as cuddly as KooKoo lol :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin, you look so cute with the kitty!


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank you, GEF! I keep trying to find a good picture day to get Mr. Winx (our black kitty) in a picture for that Halloween effect. So far, not happened.


----------



## thatgirl08

My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]


----------



## littlefairywren

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]



I love this pic! You do look so happy, and very pretty. Your wee doggy friend looks just as happy too!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]



Adorable! You're so pretty and you have amazing bone structure.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]



Very sweet picture- you really look happy and content


----------



## Punkin1024

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]




Awww, sweet picture! Both you and doggie! Made me smile. Isn't it wonderful to be greeted by furry friends in the morning. They always bring a smile to my face because it is obvious that they are happy to see you too.


----------



## Tania

That really is a sweet picture. 

Here's me without makeup, looking kinda small and fragile. But not in a bad way, I don't think. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-06 at 17.43.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> That really is a sweet picture.
> 
> Here's me without makeup, looking kinda small and fragile. But not in a bad way, I don't think.



You look simply amazing, buttercup :bow:


----------



## Tania

Thank you, darling. :*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend Steph & I have been going over to our friends Alex and Ronnies house a lot lately.. this is their dog & I absolutely love her. This picture is from this morning.. even though I just woke up & I have sleepy eyes and messy hair I love this picture because I can't remember the last time I felt so comfortable at someone else's house.. I'm just glad the four of us are friends I guess. :]



I love this picture. You both look so content and happy. That is what I love about dogs, the unconditional love that they give. Now if I could only get a man to look at me the way the dog is looking at you in that pic my life would be complete! lol :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

I was at my sister's bar and she found a cat sitting on a windowsill and took her in and fed her. The poor little thing was starving. I ended up bringing up her home with me.

Meet Isolde


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> I was at my sister's bar and she found a cat sitting on a windowsill and took her in and fed her. The poor little thing was starving. I ended up bringing up her home with me.
> 
> Meet Isolde



Awww! Lulu, she is gorgeous, and so are you for having a heart of gold!


----------



## Tania

ONGuh IS A BABY! 



/Elmira petlust mode


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> I was at my sister's bar and she found a cat sitting on a windowsill and took her in and fed her. The poor little thing was starving. I ended up bringing up her home with me.
> 
> Meet Isolde



She's DARLING!!!! Just look at that sweet face! Huge congrats!! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

luscious_lulu said:


> I was at my sister's bar and she found a cat sitting on a windowsill and took her in and fed her. The poor little thing was starving. I ended up bringing up her home with me.
> 
> Meet Isolde



Isolde is one lucky little kitty to share a home with you!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Thanks ladies! I think once Guenevere gets used to her, they will have lots of fun.


----------



## Heyyou

luscious_lulu said:


> I was at my sister's bar and she found a cat sitting on a windowsill and took her in and fed her. The poor little thing was starving. I ended up bringing up her home with me.
> 
> Meet Isolde



That is a pretty cat. I too rescued a cat. That cat will become your best friend.

Here she is, maniacally laughing and looking like she is drinking some MGD. My own creation 

Her name is Bianca. She was in bad shape, and got nice and fat and we discovered she had a nice coat off some kitten milk. Now she is a royal, regal, loving, and FUNNY cat! 

I also support local Michigan ASPCA. Our cats look like a rescuee, Grover, that is on my calendar. Support your local chapter. Four paws are the best friends.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

OMG what a funny kitty face! So cute!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Me and one of the 13 year old twins I've cared for since his birth. This was on our birthday date night. We went to see Hairspray. 

View attachment phpg1lyokPM.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Heyyou said:


>



Bianca is utterly adorable


----------



## LovelyLiz

mpls_girl26 said:


> Me and one of the 13 year old twins I've cared for since his birth. This was on our birthday date night. We went to see Hairspray.



You look beautiful! A great picture. 
-----
Here's a picture of me I like. I almost never like pics of myself where I'm not smiling; like my face just doesn't look good to me with a normal expression - but somehow I really liked this one. (The weird line on the side of my face is from a shadow a friend helped me take off the photo, but somehow he drew the line from my chin up way too high. But still, I like the picture! )


----------



## Tania

Definitely a cute pic, B...but I wanna see the whole dress!


----------



## NancyGirl74

I had an eye infection several months ago (Not pink eye. It was just very swollen and teary) so naturally the logical thing to do was to take a picture. A mirror wasn't cutting it for some reason so I snapped a few. My eye doesn't look as bad as it was but it's still squinty looking. I like this pic because I'm a dork for taking a picture of my swollen eye and because my hair is hugely awesome. lol...
View attachment 87416



I became frustrated with my squinty eye so I...I, dunno. I can't even explain. I like this one because I'm a dork _and_ a fool and my hair is still hugely awesome. lol
View attachment 87417


----------



## LovelyLiz

Tania said:


> Definitely a cute pic, B...but I wanna see the whole dress!



Thanks, Tania.  I posted a few pics in other threads, but I always take down pics after a day or two. This one is still up tho, in the goofy thread, where you can see the dress.


----------



## Tania

mcbeth said:


> Thanks, Tania.  I posted a few pics in other threads, but I always take down pics after a day or two. This one is still up tho, in the goofy thread, where you can see the dress.



Haha, rad. Love the color.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mcbeth said:


> You look beautiful! A great picture.
> -----
> Here's a picture of me I like. I almost never like pics of myself where I'm not smiling; like my face just doesn't look good to me with a normal expression - but somehow I really liked this one. (The weird line on the side of my face is from a shadow a friend helped me take off the photo, but somehow he drew the line from my chin up way too high. But still, I like the picture! )



Agreed, great pic! You look very serious, but very lovely. That shade of lipstick really suits you.


----------



## Punkin1024

I posted that I'm feeling blue. I am, literally, ha! Anyway, I wore my favorite blue top today and got several compliments at church. The compliments did help, plus, hubby felt I looked especially pretty today, so we took a few photos to share. I'm standing in front of our sideboard and I placed the Valentine's flowers from hubby next to me. The beautiful red roses had wilted by this time, but the carnations still look gorgeous! 

View attachment Me in front of the sideboard, February 20 2011.jpg


View attachment Me in front of sideboard, take 2, February 20 2011.jpg


View attachment Me in front of sideboard, take 3, February 20, 2011.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Always lovely, Ella!!!


----------



## Ruffie

Here is a picture of some of my favourite folks with me at my birthday party. Was missing a few people close to me that couldn't make it or were away, but I posted this as these are the people who by just being with me make me feel terrific! 

View attachment fav folks.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

Ruffie - Love this photo, everyone looks so happy. Reminds me of family photos taken at reunions.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Punkin1024 said:


> I posted that I'm feeling blue. I am, literally, ha! Anyway, I wore my favorite blue top today and got several compliments at church. The compliments did help, plus, hubby felt I looked especially pretty today, so we took a few photos to share. I'm standing in front of our sideboard and I placed the Valentine's flowers from hubby next to me. The beautiful red roses had wilted by this time, but the carnations still look gorgeous!



Very pretty and I think I'd enjoy browsing the antiques in your place!



Ruffie said:


> Here is a picture of some of my favourite folks with me at my birthday party. Was missing a few people close to me that couldn't make it or were away, but I posted this as these are the people who by just being with me make me feel terrific!



Hope you had a great birthday, based on the pic, I'm guessing you did.


----------

